# [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test [Update]



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

*Kurz-Test: Raijintek Morpheus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*​
*Interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis:​* * 1. Einleitung*
* 2. Erläuterungen zum Testverfahren*
* 3. Der Kühler im Detail*
* 4. Montage*
* 5. Einbau*
* 6. Tests*
* 7. Lautstärke*
* 8. Fazit*​*1. Einleitung*

Raijintek ist ein Hersteller, der in letzter Zeit verstärkt im CPU-Kühlerbereich mit hervorragendem P/L-Verhältnis und durchdachten Kühllösungen von sich reden gemacht hat. Angesichts des spärlichen Angebots der Retailkühler für High-End-Grafikkarten und deren grundsätzlichem Problem der eher mangelhaften VRM-Kühlung schickt sich Raijintek nun an, mit seinem Flagschiff in Gestalt des Morpheus den Thron der Grafikkartenkühler zu erklimmen.
Daher soll dieser kurze Test zeigen, ob sich Raijintek erfolgreich im Markt etablieren kann und wie sich der Morpheus auf einer R9 290 schlägt.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*2.Erläuterungen zum Testverfahren*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich einige Besonderheiten nennen, die zur Vergleichbarkeit der Ergebnisse dienlich sein sollten. Ich habe mich bewusst gegen die Nutzung der Wärmeleitpads für die Speicherkühler entschieden, da ich nicht gedenke den Morpheus jemals zu ersetzen. Bei der Wärmeleitpaste für die GPU kam Gelid GC-Xtreme zum Einsatz, verklebt wurden die Speicherkühler mit Arctic Silver Alumina. 
Die beiden Lüfter wurden mittels eines PWM-Y-Kabels und eines Adapters für den Anschluss direkt am PCB der Grafikkarte betrieben, diese sind für eine Regelung der Lüfter über die Karte separat zu besorgen und nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *3. Der Kühler im Detail*

Wenn man die Verpackung betrachtet, dann ist diese überraschend klein und lässt zunächst nicht vermuten, dass in dieser der mutmaßlich stärkste Luftkühler für Grafikkarten enthalten sein soll.
Der Lieferumfang ist sehr reichlich und enthält mehr als genug Speicherkühler in den beiden unterschiedlichen Höhen (was später noch sehr wichtig wird!) auch für eine 290, das nötige Montagematerial, etliche Wärmeleitpads, Wärmeleitpaste in einer Tüte sowie die Klammern für die Lüfter.
Der Kühlkörper erscheint trotz seiner Größe und seiner zwölf Heatpipes sehr filigran und zeigt sich ohne erkennbare Verarbeitungsmängel in einem absolut überzeugenden Zustand, auch die Grundplatte weiß mit absoluter Makellosigkeit zu überzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*4. Montage*

Zu Beginn ist zuallererst die R9 290 von ihrem Referenzkühler zu befreien. Die Entfernung der Plastikabdeckung ist dazu nicht notwendig, ich habe es für ein interessantes Motiv trotzdem gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Nachdem man viele kleine Schrauben auf der Rückseite und zwei an der I/O-Blende entfernt hat, strahlen einem verunreinigte Speicherbausteine, eine in bröckeliger Paste ertränkte GPU und ähnlich bemitleidenswerte Spannungswandler, deren Wärmeleitpad sich in etliche kleine Stücke zerteilt, entgegen. Diese gilt es zunächst ordentlich zu reinigen (idealerweise mit Isopropanol), damit sämtliche Rückstände der Pads und Paste beseitigt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Anschließend sind die Speicherkühler und der VRM-Kühler anzubringen; dabei ist zu beachten, dass aufgrund der Heatpipeanordnung der um 45° angewinkelte Speicherchip oben rechts unbedingt mit einem flachen Kühler versehen werden muss! Zur Montage der Speicherkühler sind normalerweise die mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpads vorgesehen, die sich auch sehr leicht anbringen lassen. Ich habe mich jedoch gegen diese Anbringung und für meinen (noch von der 7970 und dem ACX-Umbau übrigen) Arctic Silver Alumina entschieden. Dieser muss nur kurz angerührt werden und härtet innerhalb kürzester Zeit wirklich "bombenfest" aus. Ich habe mich darüberhinaus dazu hinreißen lassen den einzelnen oberen Spannungswandler im I/O-Bereich, für den seitens Raijintek kein Kühlerchen vorgesehen ist, ebenso wie den Spannungskontrollchip mit einem Kühler aus dem Lieferumfang des ACX zu versehen. Kann ja nichts schaden. 
Auf den voluminösen VRM-Kühler muss eines der speziell dafür vorgesehenen Wärmeleitpads angebracht werden, was leicht von der Hand geht. Hervorzuheben ist, dass mehrere Pads mitgeliefert sind, sodass man bei einem Fehlversuch oder einem erneuten Anbringen nach längerer Zeit keine Mehrkosten hat - vorbildlich.
Dieser ist perfekt an die 290(X) angepasst und hält mit seinen Push-Pins sicher auf der Karte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Anschließend sind die beiden Montageschienen mit Pfeilrichtung zum I/O-Bereich anzubringen. Auf diese werden - bei der 290(X) mitsamt Unterlegscheiben - die Lochdurchführungen für die schlussendliche Verschraubung befestigt. Dies ist ohne Fummelei oder irgendwelche schlecht abgehende Klebeteile versehen - etwas, was mich beispielsweise bei der Montage des ACX auf der 7970 gestört hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nun dreht man den Kühler um, legt das vorbereitete PCB passend auf den Kühler und verschraubt dieses; viel einfacher kann eine Montage nicht sein. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Raijintek auf eine Klammer oder dergleichen verzichtet, ist der Morpheus auch zu einer Backplate kompatibel, was sicherlich zu seiner Beliebtheit beitragen dürfte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zuletzt befestigt man zwei 120mm-Lüfter mit den Klammern. Je nach Vorliebe kann man diese entweder per Mainboard regeln lassen oder an eine separate Lüftersteuerung anschließen; man kann jedoch auch, wie in meinem Fall, mit einem PWM-Y-Kabel und einem Adapter für den Anschluss direkt am 4-Pin-Header des PCBs die Lüfter an die Karte selbst anschließen. Eine Regelung ist problemlos über die üblichen Tools möglich; ein PWM-Fiepen tritt nicht auf. Im Fall der 290(X) ist aktuell jedoch, wie bereits genannt, keine Auslesung der exakten U/Min. in Tools wie Afterburner, Trixx oder GPU-Z möglich. Dafür muss man momentan hwinfo32/64 nutzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *5. Einbau*

Setzt man das Maßband an, dann erkennt man, dass die vormals doch recht "schnuckelige" 290 (zumindest im Vergleich zur vorherigen 7970 mit ACX) auf stattliche vier Slots gewachsen ist. Da ich noch meine geliebte Essence ST aus meinem ehemaligen AM2-System nutze und diese auch (zunächst) nicht gegen ein PCIe-Modell ersetzen möchte, sieht der "Platz" des Morpheus vorerst so aus. Aufgrund dieser eher suboptimalen Verhältnisse erhoffte ich mir zunächst eher gemäßigtere Ergebnisse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*6. Tests*

Nach dem Umbau muss sich der Morpheus nun in einigen Tests beweisen. Das Testsystem dazu sieht wie folgt aus:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K, gekühlt durch einen Enermax ETS-T40-TA. 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H. 
Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot Red Venom 16GB 1866MHz 9-10-9-30-1T 1,5V. 
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256GB + HD103SJ + Seagate ST2000DM001. 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9-290 Referenz/Morpheus mit 2x NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS mit eigener Lüfterkurve oder fixem Wert, je nach Angabe. 
Netzwerkkarte: Bigfoot Killer NIC 2100. 
Soundkarte: Xonar Essence ST. 
Netzteil: be quiet! E8-CM-480W. 
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced II USB 3.0 (Lüfter: Front (einblasend): 1x140mm be quiet! Silent Wings II, 1x120mm Enermax T.B. Apollish in Lian Li EX-332N; Seitenteil (einblasend): 1x120mm Enermax T.B. Apollish; Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid Speed; Deckel (ausblasend): 1x140mm be quiet! Silent Wings II, 1x140mm be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid Speed. *Alle Lüfter sind auf 5V gedrosselt*). 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1. 
Zu beachten ist dabei, dass die Werte mit Lüfterkurve meinen recht zahmen Vorgaben geschuldet sind, diese habe ich auf eine Maximaltemperatur der VRM1 von ~90°C ausgelegt und versuche insgesamt so niedrige Drehzahlen wie möglich zu erreichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die  Leistung im Direktvergleich mit dem Referenzkühler ist brachial. Bei nur leicht aus dem Gehäuse herauszuhörenden Drehzahlen von ~1030 U/Min. liegt die GPU-Temperatur ~30°C tiefer - das macht sich auch an der Steckdose bemerkbar, ca. ~30W weniger meldet das Messgerät. Trotz der niedrigen Drehzahlen vermag es der VRM-Kühlkörper die Spannungswandler in absolut unkritischen Bereichen zu halten.
Im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Werten des föhnartigen Referenzkühlers sind diese Ergebnisse geradezu bahnbrechend gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Auch von OC lässt sich der Morpheus nicht beeindrucken, die Werte bleiben fast unverändert. Mit 100 % Drehzahl (theoretisch also ~1.500 U/Min.; laut hwinfo jedoch 1600-1620 U/Min.) zeigt der Morpheus was in ihm steckt und kühlt bei nicht einmal halber Lautstärke des Referenzkühlers (bei dessen ~45% PWM) die 290 auf hervorragende Werte, die ordentlich Raum für OC lassen.
An dieser Stelle sollte man auch bemerken, dass meine Karte "dank" der ASIC von 68,8% hohe Spannungen anlegt, daher sollten die Temperaturen ohne OC auf "besseren" Karten und in stärker belüfteten Gehäusen mit mehr Platz nochmals besser sein.

Nach diesen kurzen Tests (einmaligen Durchläufen, wie in GPU-Z ersichtlich) folgen nun einige Loop-Tests in Unigine Valley, dabei lief der Benchmark jeweils mindestens eine halbe Stunde ununterbrochen, als Werte wurden erneut die jeweiligen Maximalwerte herangezogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch dort zeigt sich, dass der Morpheus recht unbeeindruckt auf Taktsteigerungen reagiert und im Falle eines Falles die VRM-Temperaturen in vollkommen unbedenkliche Regionen bewegen kann. Die PWM-Werte der Lüfterkurve gibt hwinfo folgendermaßen wieder:


36% PWM = 1050 U/Min. 
40% PWM = 1120 U/Min. 
Zusätzlich habe ich dank Evgasüchtigers Anregungen noch einen einstündigen Loop in Unigine Heaven durchlaufen lassen, dabei wurde die Drehzahl der Lüfter auf 35% fixiert und die Taktraten der 290 auf 1000/1300 MHz erhöht. Die anliegende Spannung schwankte dabei zumeist zwischen 1,156-1,172V.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Das gleiche Spiel habe ich auch nochmal mit 1040/1300 MHz und meiner o.g. Lüfterkurve durchlaufen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*7. Lautstärke*

Das Hauptmanko der 290 ist, dass sie sowohl sehr heiß als auch wahrlich ohrenbetäubend laut ist. Der Raijintek Morpheus bietet nun die Möglichkeit, sich die Lüfter selbst auszuwählen. Meine verwendeten NB PLPS scheinen dabei goldrichtig zu sein, denn auch mit extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen nahe an der Unhörbarkeit weiß der Kühler absolut zu überzeugen. Mit steigender Drehzahl und dezentem Luftrauschen werden die Temperaturen nochmals deutlich besser, jedoch sind auch gemäßigtere Drehzahlen für OC vollkommen ausreichend. Die verwendeten Lüfter würde ich bis ~40% als leise einstufen, daher kann man dem Morpheus Silentambitionen auch bei einem Hitzkopf wie Hawaii bescheinigen.

Die Regelmöglichkeiten der R9 290 sind - zumindest im Referenzdesign - hervorragend. Zwar schieben Tools wie der Afterburner oder Trixx bei 20% PWM einen Riegel vor, jedoch lässt sich mittels Nutzung von Speedfan das absolute Minimum der Lüfter nutzen. So zeigt GPU-Z bei Nutzung von 0% PWM nur noch ~500 U/Min. an, was im Idle doch deutlich angenehmer als ~800 U/Min. ist. Wer eine R9 290 im Referenzdesign nutzt und das gesamte Drehzahlspektrum seiner Lüfter ausreizen möchte, sollte also zu Speedfan greifen und dort eine Lüfterkurve erstellen. Wer sich noch weitergehend mit Speedfan beschäftigen möchte, dem empfehle ich folgenden Abschnitt dieses Tutorials(besonders 4.1.3).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *8. Fazit*

Der Raijintek Morpheus schlägt im Retail-Grafikkartenkühlermarkt ein wie eine Bombe, denn er weiß in so ziemlich allen Belangen durchweg zu überzeugen. Die tadellose Verarbeitung geht Hand in Hand mit einer Kühlleistung, die derzeit ihresgleichen sucht - ganz gleich ob in niedrigen Drehzahlbereichen oder in hohen, einen potenteren Luftkühler wird man aktuell kaum finden. Zudem schafft der Morpheus den Spagat, der bislang den anderen Modellen insbesondere bei der VRM-Kühlung versagt blieb - niedrigste Betriebsgeräusche bei gleichzeitig absolut unbedenklichen Temperaturen, was dem ausgeklügelten VRM-Kühler zu verdanken ist.

Kritik kann man allenfalls an dem inkl. guten Lüftern doch recht stolzen Preis (im Einzelkauf der Komponenten sehr teuer, im Bundle bei CaseKing mit ordentlicher Ersparnis) und dem Platzverbrauch an Slots üben, das ist jedoch im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenten, die dort gleichauf oder sogar schlechter liegen, Jammern auf allerhöchstem Niveau. Der Raijintek Morpheus ist der bislang beste High-End-Luftkühler auf dem Markt und insbesondere für Besitzer einer R9 290(X) im Referenzdesign eine Anschaffung, an der man im Bereich der Luftkühlung momentan einfach nicht vorbeikommt.

*Kurzzusammenfassung der Vor- und Nachteile:*

*Pro:*

+ Hervorragende Kühlleistung auch bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen.
+ Herausragende Temperaturen bei VRM1 dank speziellem Kühler.
+ Einfache Montage.
+ Gute Ausstattung.
+ Tadellose Verarbeitung.
 + Reichlich Reserven für OC.

*Contra:*

- Inkl. Lüftern recht teuer.
- Braucht inkl. Lüftern vier Slots Platz.
 
Preisvergleichslink Raijintek Morpheus
 Herstellerlink Raijintek
CaseKing-Bundle mit genau dieser Kombination aus Kühler, Lüftern und Zubehör: Morpheus + PLPS Bundle für 79,90€

Wie bereits zu Beginn angemerkt, werde ich diesen Test stückchenweise erweitern, im Laufe der folgenden Woche soll beispielsweise ein ausgiebiger OC-Test erfolgen. Natürlich würde ich mich auch über  Feedback und  Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr freuen, vielen Dank dafür im  Voraus!
Ich bedanke mich an dieser Stelle, dass ihr durchgehalten habt und hoffe, dass euch mein kleiner Test zum Morpheus gefallen hat.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für den super schönen Test


----------



## rackcity (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Super Arbeit!


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Vielen Dank für das Lob! 
Angesichts dessen, dass ich den Kühler erst heute morgen ausgepackt habe, ist es hoffentlich nicht allzu knapp.


----------



## Oozy (16. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Review. 

Finde es immer wieder toll, wenn sich solche User so viel Zeit nehmen, um der Community einen eigenen Eindruck vom Produkt zu vermitteln.


----------



## BertB (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

echt superschick, für so wenig zeit,
und auch so

der kühler macht ebenfalls nen top eindruck,
jetzt bin ich ja fast versucht mir auch welche zu bestellen

die kleinen kühler waren alle dabei?
-> ah ne, der eine oben links anscheinend nicht


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hätte nie gedacht, dass der Test so gut ankommt. Vielen Dank für das Lob, ich weiß das wirklich sehr zu schätzen. 

Hoffentlich sind die derbsten Vertipper mittlerweile ausgemerzt, Schande über mich. 

@ BertB:
Fast alle, ich habe lediglich zusätzlich einen zu dem bereits am Wandler im I/O-Bereich vorgesehenen Kühlerchen (das längliche, horizontal angebrachte ist im Lieferumfang, das direkt darüber liegende entstammt meinem Fundus) angebracht. Als Bonus habe ich einen gleichen Kühler auf dem Spannungskontrollchip angebracht.


----------



## BertB (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

muss mal abchecken,ob meine karten referenz pcbs haben

windforce, 
double dissipation

edit: double dissipation hat anscheinend custom pcb


----------



## ebastler (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Awesme! Ich will das Ding!^^
Mal schauen, wie viel Versand Caseking nach Österreich verlangt 

Danke für den coolen Test!


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Super Test  Bin mal gespannt was beren da aus seiner 290 rauskitzeln kann


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Abermals heftigsten Dank fürs Lob. 

Das bin ich auch - die 1100 MHz gingen mir irgendwie zu leicht.  Liegt aber vmtl. auch an der hohen Standardspannung.


----------



## Lugior (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Super Test!! 

ich selber habe den Peter 2 auf meiner R9 290, die sehen sich verdammt ähnlich...


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Abermals heftigsten Dank fürs Lob.
> 
> Das bin ich auch - die 1100 MHz gingen mir irgendwie zu leicht.  Liegt aber vmtl. auch an der hohen Standardspannung.


 
Für so einen Test muss man ja dankbar sein 
Ja also ran ans takten 

@ebastler: Also Caseking nimmt nach Österreich 8€ Versand, sehr human wie ich finde.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Danke sehr. 

Ja, in der Tat, die sind sich ziemlich ähnlich von der Optik her, der Morpheus soll jedoch speziell auf ein kleineres DIE wie bei Hawaii optimiert sein und hat dank seines VRM-Kühlers Temperaturwerte, von denen so manch anderes Modell nur träumen kann.

Evtl. werden wir ja im Laufe des Jahres einen Konter seitens EKL sehen. 

@ Woiferl94: Dabei war das wirklich nur ein ganz kurzer Test, da ich ja am Montag eine Klausur habe. 
Angesichts dessen bin ich von der Resonanz absolut überwältigt. 
Jau, im Laufe der Woche gebe ich ihr die Sporen - aber nur bis ~1,25V.


----------



## Goyoma (16. Mai 2014)

Sehr ausführlich, gefällt mir!


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Freut mich, der wird auch noch deutlich ausgebaut (Extrem-OC, mehr Benchmarks und Spiele im Test etc.).


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Danke sehr.
> 
> Ja, in der Tat, die sind sich ziemlich ähnlich von der Optik her, der Morpheus soll jedoch speziell auf ein kleineres DIE wie bei Hawaii optimiert sein und hat dank seines VRM-Kühlers Temperaturwerte, von denen so manch anderes Modell nur träumen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Na und kurz aber gut. Habe leider auch so viel zu tun in der Schule das ich garnicht weiß wo mir der Kopf steht
Was geht denn max an Spannung bei der Karte ?


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Kurz und knackig, vom Text her werde ichs wohl auch größtenteils dabei belassen, allenfalls noch ein paar Erläuterungen zu den noch folgenden Diagrammen. 
Habe ich noch gar nicht nachgesehen, denn bislang war an OC gar nicht zu denken. Müssten aber +100mV gewesen sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Na dann freue ich mich schon auf die Ergebnisse


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Und ich mich erst.  In spätestens einer Woche folgt dann voraussichtlich das Update.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Mit der neuen Trixx Version geht +200mv


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Damit habe ich mich bislang noch gar nicht beschäftigt, weil ich glücklich war, dass die Karte mit UV immerhin ihre 947 MHz bei ~92-94°C halten konnte. 
Werde ich aber nun nachholen, jetzt habe ich ja endlich die Möglichkeit.


----------



## ebastler (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hallo, könntest du mir bei Gelegenheit kurz einen Gefallen tun?
In meinem aktuellen Case sind genau 7,5cm Platz zwischen Platine der GPU und Boden des Gehäuses.
Der Kühler darf also maximal 7-ein Bisschen was zum Luftholen auf die Platine aufbauen.

Könntest du mir mal messen, wie dick der von der Platine ab gemessen ist?
Lüfter inklusive.

Der Morpheus soll zwar schlussendlich in mein eigenes Gehäuse, aber bis dahin sollte er auch in meiner Aktuellen Kiste laufen...

Ich hab 4cm Kühler (und halt 2,5cm Lüfter dazu) im Kopf, macht 6,5cm und 1cm zum Luftholen, sollte reichen... Wär aber gern sicher!


----------



## beren2707 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Aber selbstverständlich, ich messe gleich nach, einen Moment... 
Nachtrag: Es ist schwer, den dicken Brocken ordentlich zu vermessen, jedoch sind es im eingebauten Zustand leider aufgrund des Durchhängens etwas mehr als 7,5cm, ca. ~7,7cm.  Liegend sinds aber nur ~7,3cm.

Evtl. könnte es bei dir passen, wenn du die Karte stabilisierst (Kabelbinder, Backplate, Stütze etc.).
Wenn das nicht gehen sollte, könnte man sich evtl. flacher Lüfter bedienen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ja mit Slim Lüfter sollte das dann klappen


----------



## Jarafi (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Schöner Artikel ,

hast du dir die Speichertemepraturen mal noch genauer angesehen?
Ich meine die müssten Kühler sein durch den Morpheus?

Eine Kleinigkeit, der Kühler hat 12 Heatpipes, die sind nur jeweils mit dem Ende in der Bodenplatte eingelassen.

Grüße Jarafi


----------



## Goyoma (17. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Freut mich, der wird auch noch deutlich ausgebaut (Extrem-OC, mehr Benchmarks und Spiele im Test etc.).



Hört sich klasse an! Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## ebastler (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

****, das ist zu viel... Backplate hat meine 660Ti schon, aber selbst bei 7,3mm hat die GPU noch ca. 5mm zum Luft holen, was mir arg wenig erscheint... Loch in den Boden vom Case schneiden und nen Staubfilter drunter


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel ,
> 
> hast du dir die Speichertemepraturen mal noch genauer angesehen?
> Ich meine die müssten Kühler sein durch den Morpheus?
> ...


 

Ich denke nicht das man diese auslesen kann, selbst bei meiner Classy kann ich die nicht auslesen.
Ich denke das sind einfach Einsparungen für den Hersteller, diese wegzulassen.


----------



## Axonia (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Jetzt kommt der Koala und ist erst einmal der erste der flamet.
Nein natürlich nicht.
Da hast du wirklich saubere Arbeit gemacht Beren 
Dieser von dir genannte "Kurztest" ist teilweise wirklich deutlich besser, als der ein oder andere Lesertest, bei dem der Tester doch deutlich mehr Zeit hatte.

-Wie ich dir schon oft genug gesagt habe, gefällt mir auch dieses mal wieder deine Schreibe.
Mit deinen schönen Nebensätzen etc. pp 
Du studierst defintiv das richtige 

-Auch wenn die Diagramme "0815" bzw ganz normale Diagramme sind, so konnte man sie besser lesen, als erst bei deinem ELC 120 Test; ich erinnere mich, dass das dort teilweise erst schwieriger war.

-Die Bilder bezüglich Heaven 4.0 und dem OC könnte man vielleicht (  ) noch so einbinden, dass man sie auch direkt in groß anzeigen lassen kann.
Für meinen Teil konnte ich die Werte bei GPUz nicht richtig erkennen.
Also das du das so machen wüdest, wie auch bei allen anderen Bildern, weißt wie ich das meine ? 

-Bei den ersten beiden Diagrammen steht auf der X Achse "Taktraten und Spannungen" 
Allerdings finde ich diesbezüglich keine Infos. Gehe davon aus, dass du @Stock meinst bei den Diagrammen 
Bei den anderen zwei Diagrammen hast du den Takt, dann als "Überschrift" angegeben.

Frage:
Bei den ersten Diagrammen hast du ja anscheinend die Stock Werte angegeben, richtig ? 
Entstanden die Temperaturen durch einen Durchlauf, oder wie beim OC dann durch einge Loops.
Dies konnte ich deinen Angaben nicht ganz genau entnehmen.
"Nach diesen kurzen Tests *folgen nun *einige Loop-Tests in Unigine Valley,  dabei lief der Benchmark jeweils mindestens eine halbe Stunde  ununterbrochen"
Bzw. Entnehme ich daraus, dass dies nur ein Run war, oder ?

Was ich selber noch ziemlich gut finde, ist die Tatsache, dass die Karte ja überhaupt nicht durchhängt.
Wenn ich da so den MK denke, oder den Peter; echt super!
Vor allem ist es Top, dass man Backplates ohne weiteres benutzen kann. Das ist ja ansonsten auch etwas schwierig.

So, das wars von meiner Seite.
Noch mal Danke für deinen Super Test  

Gruß Axonia


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Erstmal Danke für den Test, was mich auch mal interessieren würde, die Klebepads sollten sich ja Rückstandslös entfernen lassen, kann man auch eine Aussage machen, ob die Kühler überhaupt halten, denn sonst verwendet man ja Wärmeleitkleber, dann ist aber ein Rückbau fast ausgeschlossen.


----------



## beren2707 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Eine Kleinigkeit, der Kühler hat 12 Heatpipes, die  sind nur jeweils mit dem Ende in der Bodenplatte eingelassen.


Danke fürs Lob und den Hinweis, wird korrigiert. 



Axonia schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der Koala und ist erst einmal der erste der flamet.
> Nein natürlich nicht.
> Da hast du wirklich saubere Arbeit gemacht Beren
> Dieser von dir genannte "Kurztest" ist teilweise wirklich deutlich besser, als der ein oder andere Lesertest, bei dem der Tester doch deutlich mehr Zeit hatte.


Danke fürs Lob, konstruktive Kritik ist immer gern gesehen und ich gebe dir in allen Punkten absolut Recht.



Axonia schrieb:


> Wie ich dir schon oft genug gesagt habe, gefällt mir auch dieses mal wieder deine Schreibe.
> Mit deinen schönen Nebensätzen etc. pp
> Du studierst defintiv das richtige


Danke fürs Lob , immerhin bist du überzeugt, dass ich das kann (ich zweifle immer noch ).



Axonia schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Diagramme "0815" bzw ganz normale Diagramme sind, so konnte man sie besser lesen, als erst bei deinem ELC 120 Test; ich erinnere mich, dass das dort teilweise erst schwieriger war.


Klar, habe einfach die Diagramme vom ELC120-Test genommen und die Werte und Skalierungen leicht angepasst. 



Axonia schrieb:


> Die Bilder bezüglich Heaven 4.0 und dem OC könnte man vielleicht (  ) noch so einbinden, dass man sie auch direkt in groß anzeigen lassen kann.
> Für meinen Teil konnte ich die Werte bei GPUz nicht richtig erkennen.
> Also das du das so machen wüdest, wie auch bei allen anderen Bildern, weißt wie ich das meine ?


Logo, das hat mich auch direkt genervt, dass die so mies eingebunden sind; werde es entsprechend anpassen. 



Axonia schrieb:


> Bei den ersten beiden Diagrammen steht auf der X Achse "Taktraten und Spannungen"
> Allerdings finde ich diesbezüglich keine Infos. Gehe davon aus, dass du @Stock meinst bei den Diagrammen
> Bei den anderen zwei Diagrammen hast du den Takt, dann als "Überschrift" angegeben.


Arghh.  Daran sieht man mal wieder, dass es ein ziemlicher Schnellschuss war. Werde auch das überarbeiten, dann passt das.




Axonia schrieb:


> Bei den ersten Diagrammen hast du ja anscheinend die Stock Werte angegeben, richtig ?
> Entstanden die Temperaturen durch einen Durchlauf, oder wie beim OC dann durch einge Loops.
> Dies konnte ich deinen Angaben nicht ganz genau entnehmen.
> "Nach diesen kurzen Tests *folgen nun *einige Loop-Tests in Unigine Valley,  dabei lief der Benchmark jeweils mindestens eine halbe Stunde  ununterbrochen"
> Bzw. Entnehme ich daraus, dass dies nur ein Run war, oder ?


Bei den ersten Diagrammen schon, die Tests mit 1100 MHz wurden auch mit dem Hinweis dazu versehen. 



Axonia schrieb:


> Was ich selber noch ziemlich gut finde, ist die Tatsache, dass die Karte ja überhaupt nicht durchhängt.
> Wenn ich da so den MK denke, oder den Peter; echt super!
> Vor allem ist es Top, dass man Backplates ohne weiteres benutzen kann. Das ist ja ansonsten auch etwas schwierig.


Das hat mich allerdings auch überrascht.  Die Karte wiegt jetzt insgesamt ~1,1Kg, da hatte ich eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass die sich ~1cm oder mehr biegt. Aber umso besser wenns erstmal so hält. Evtl. werde ich trotzdem bei Gelegenheit eine Backplate dazukaufen. 



Axonia schrieb:


> So, das wars von meiner Seite.
> Noch mal Danke für deinen Super Test
> Gruß Axonia


Ich habe zu danken und freue mich stets über deine hilfreichen und freundlichen Anmerkungen.


----------



## Axonia (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



> Danke fürs Lob , immerhin bist du überzeugt, dass ich das kann (ich zweifle immer noch ).



Jap, davon bin ich überzeigt  
Ne aber wirklich gut. Noch bissle die Fehler ausbügeln und dann ist es perfekt für so einen Kurztest, vor allem weil du ihn ja noch weiter pflegst. 
Direkt mal abbonieren, dass ich nichts verpasse


----------



## beren2707 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Dein Vertrauen in meine bescheidenen Fähigkeiten ehrt mich.  
Ja, da sind noch einige Schnitzer drin, die ich jetzt mal eben ausbessern werde. Muss dann aber mal wirklich bis Dienstag einen Schnitt machen, denn am Montag schreibe ich eine Klausur, die ein Drittel einer Fachnote fürs Examen zählt, da sollte ich dann doch etwas mehr Zeit als für diesen Test aufwenden. 
Ich werde mich bemühen, es stets aktuell zu halten. Nächste Station (nach den Korrekturen) wird das Ausloten der Taktgrenzen sein, anschließend evtl. ein paar Basteleinlagen (dazu schwebt mir aktuell eine zusätzliche Backplate mit Pads für eine Stabilisierung und ein Senken der Temperaturen von VRMs und GPU vor ).

Edit: So, jetzt sollten die angemerkten Schnitzer ausgebessert und die Screenshots besser lesbar sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Jap, davon bin ich überzeigt
> Ne aber wirklich gut. Noch bissle die Fehler ausbügeln und dann ist es perfekt für so einen Kurztest, vor allem weil du ihn ja noch weiter pflegst.
> Direkt mal abbonieren, dass ich nichts verpasse



So ist Recht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Dein Vertrauen in meine bescheidenen Fähigkeiten ehrt mich.
> Ja, da sind noch einige Schnitzer drin, die ich jetzt mal eben ausbessern werde. Muss dann aber mal wirklich bis Dienstag einen Schnitt machen, denn am Montag schreibe ich eine Klausur, die ein Drittel einer Fachnote fürs Examen zählt, da sollte ich dann doch etwas mehr Zeit als für diesen Test aufwenden.
> Ich werde mich bemühen, es stets aktuell zu halten. Nächste Station (nach den Korrekturen) wird das Ausloten der Taktgrenzen sein, anschließend evtl. ein paar Basteleinlagen (dazu schwebt mir aktuell eine zusätzliche Backplate mit Pads für eine Stabilisierung und ein Senken der Temperaturen von VRMs und GPU vor ).
> 
> Edit: So, jetzt sollten die angemerkten Schnitzer ausgebessert und die Screenshots besser lesbar sein.



Drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## veteran (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

@ beren 2707

Super Test

Habe für meine asus 780 direct OC nun auch das Kabel 4 Pin auf 5 Pin bekommen  damit ich den Artic xtreme 2 draufpacken konnte, die Lüfter drehen jetzt voll und die Kühlung ist nochmal 8-10 Grad runtergegangen, aber gesteuert von der Graka werden die Lüfter nicht, sondern laufen halt immer auf volle Drehzahl.

Nach deinen Test werde ich wohl auch den Morpheus bestellen, ich habe noch zwei be quiet Dark wings 120mm, die schließe ich dann ans Mainboard oder an die Lüftersteuerung an und lasse sie dann mit ca 1000 U/min laufen.

Da bei meiner Asus der Kühlblock für die Spannungswandler schon drauf ist und auch eine Backplate schon Original vorhanden ist müsste es eigentlich gut aussehen.

Dank deines Testes kann ich ja den Brüller in Ruhe bestellen


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Vielen Dank!  Eure zahlreichen Rückmeldungen zum Test beeindrucken mich wirklich, mit derart viel Resonanz hätte ich im Leben nicht gerechnet. 

Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. 
Mit dem Morpheus solltest du keine Schwierigkeiten bekommen was die Temperaturen angeht. 
Für den Umbau und Betrieb auf einer 780 würden sich hier bestimmt auch viele User interessieren, das wäre doch mMn eine Gelegenheit ein kleines Tagebuch oder auch einen Kurz-Test zu erstellen, oder? 

Edit: Habe nun noch die beiden Loops in Heaven beigefügt.


----------



## veteran (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ich hatte ja wie gesagt den Artic drauf und mit voller Drezahl hatte ich im Kurztest gegenüber den Asus Direct OC Kühler folgendes:
*
Ungine Heaven:*
Artic 57Grad
Asus Kühler 65Grad
*
Crysis 3:*
Artic 60Grad
Asus Kühler 68Grad

*Far cry 3:*
Artic 54Grad
Asus Kühler 65Grad

Der Artic macht schon gute Arbeit und man sieht das er den Asus Kühler locker stehen lässt, aber da die Lüfter an der Asus 780er nicht regelbar sind ist er bei mir nicht drauf geblieben.

Werde dann heute den Morpheus bei Caseking bestellen, ich habe da auch schon eine Idee wie ich die Lüfter Anschließen könnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Lüftersteuerung des Storm Tropper würde ich dann die Lüfter des Morpheus regeln können.

Was hälste davon?


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Top Werte, echt schade, dass die Regelung nicht geht. 
Das mit der Steuerung an der Front hört sich mMn recht gut an.


----------



## ebastler (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hab hier im Forum zwei recht günstige Noctua NF-F12 gefunden, jetzt bestell ich den verfluchten Morpheus einfach


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Tu das, wird schon passen.


----------



## ebastler (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Morpheus, Adapterkabel für den Graka-4pin auf normalen 4pin, 2 Lüfter.

Die WLP von Noctua hab ich noch daheim, und so ein Noctua Y-Kabel auch.
Hab ich damit alles zusammen, oder vergess ich grad irgendwas Wichtiges?

Sorry fürs Nerven, aber ich hab Angst, etwas zu vergessen ^^


----------



## Axonia (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Edit: So, jetzt sollten die angemerkten Schnitzer ausgebessert und die Screenshots besser lesbar sein.


 
Jap, jetzt ist super  
I Like


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Dann hat sich das doch schon gelohnt.  Nochmal vielen Dank für die Anmerkungen, jetzt wirkt es wirklich deutlich runder. 



ebastler schrieb:


> ...


Kein Ding, dafür bin ich doch da.  Also ich würde sagen, du hast alles soweit (Y-Kabel, Adapter für 4-Pin, WLP, Lüfter).


----------



## veteran (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

So habe gerade bei Caseking den *Raijintek Morpheus bestellt.

*Müsste Dienstag da sein wenn alles gut läuft.

@beren2707
Wie verhält es sich mit den Lüfterklammern, sitzen die Lüfter ganz gut stramm drauf?


----------



## Axonia (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Defintiv, glaube da hast du auch vielen im Forum weitergeholfen bei der Entscheidung


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



veteran schrieb:


> @beren2707
> Wie verhält es sich mit den Lüfterklammern, sitzen die Lüfter ganz gut stramm drauf?


Gute Entscheidung, würde ich sagen. 
Die PLPs sitzen absolut stramm ohne Wackeln oder Ruckeln - notfalls könnte man die Klammern auch etwas zusammendrücken, dann wirds noch straffer.



Axonia schrieb:


> Defintiv, glaube da hast du auch vielen im Forum weitergeholfen bei der Entscheidung


 Hat sich der Kühler aber auch voll verdient - angesichts meiner Karte und der Platzverhältnisse sollte dieser Test nahe am "Worst Case" einigermaßen aussagekräftig für den 24/7-Einsatz sein. 
Bei anderen Karten mit besseren (oder überhaupt vorhandenen ) UV-Eigenschaften und mehr Platz zum Atmen für die Lüfter sowie etwas schneller drehenden Gehäuselüfter sollten die Werte nochmals messbar besser werden.


----------



## veteran (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Danke dir,
Und für meine 120mm dark wings, die laufen übers Mainboard mit max 1050 U/min, wenn das ausreicht lasse ich die Lüfter am Mainboard laufen, dann lässt sich auch die Drehzahl auslesen.

Ansonsten nutze ich halt die Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung, da kann ich dann von 4-12V regeln mit max 1500 U/min


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Bitte sehr. 
Die ~1000 U/Min. sollten eigtl. absolut ausreichend sein, die Regelung an der Front wäre echt klasse, sofern das funktionieren sollte.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Also das mit der manuellen Lüfterstuerung würde ich sein lassen, wenn man mit der Software "Speedfan" die Lüfter regeln kann, da es einfach bequemer ist.

siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann individuell Lüfter kurven für alle verbauten Sensoren erstellen, auch der GPU.

Den PWM Lüfter Adapter, da sollte man vorher schauen, was auf der PCB der Grafikkarte verbaut wurde, denn nicht alle Grafikkarten sind mit PWM Lüfter ausgestattet, meine GTX 660Ti von Gigabyte hat nur DC Lüfter, auch entsprechend den Anschluss dann, deswegen bin ich froh das Speedfan funktioniert, und ich nicht immer von Hand einstellen muss.

Edit: die Lüfterkurven per Speedfan funktionieren nur für Lüfter die am Mainboard angeschlossen sind, so meine Erfahrungswerte


----------



## veteran (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr.
> Die ~1000 U/Min. sollten eigtl. absolut ausreichend sein, die Regelung an der Front wäre echt klasse, sofern das funktionieren sollte.



Ja die Steuerung funktioniert, hatte da schon meine Gehäuselüfter dran, wäre ja mit den Lüftern für den Morpheus auch nichts anderes.

@AnthraX
Speedfan wäre in dem Fall auch hilfreich, geht das den nur mit PWM Lüftern über das MB zu steuern, oder kann ich auch 3Pin Lüfter verwenden und bei Speedfan eine Lüfterkurve über Spannung erstellen und nicht PWM?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

@Veteran, Also Speedfan kann mit PWM und DC Lüfter umgehen, die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind sehr vielfältig, zu sehen bei Config / Advanced.

Der Pferdefuß ist aber das Board, wenn Speedfan die Controller vom Board erkennt, und da baut ja jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen, funktionert alles Bestens, wenn nicht ist es tragisch, jedenfalls für mich, denn man kann alle Lüfter die man am Board anschließt individuell regeln.

Und die Möglichkeiten sind da groß.
Bsp, man könnte dann auch die Gehäuselüfter synchron zur GPU Temp und/oder CPU Temp steuern lassen


----------



## veteran (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> @Veteran, Also Speedfan kann mit PWM und DC Lüfter umgehen, die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind sehr vielfältig, zu sehen bei Config / Advanced.
> 
> Der Pferdefuß ist aber das Board, wenn Speedfan die Controller vom Board erkennt, und da baut ja jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen, funktionert alles Bestens, wenn nicht ist es tragisch, jedenfalls für mich, denn man kann alle Lüfter die man am Board anschließt individuell regeln.
> 
> ...



Also mir würde da Speedfan für die Lüfter der Graka reichen, wenn ich da eine Lüfterkurve erstellen kann in Verbindung mit den Temps wäre das schon OK
Falls ich das mal probiere und nicht klar komme kann ich hoffentlich auf deine Hilfe zurückgreifen


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



veteran schrieb:


> Also mir würde da Speedfan für die Lüfter der Graka reichen, wenn ich da eine Lüfterkurve erstellen kann in Verbindung mit den Temps wäre das schon OK
> Falls ich das mal probiere und nicht klar komme kann ich hoffentlich auf deine Hilfe zurückgreifen


 
Ja, das ist kein Thema, du musst nur ausprobieren ob du mit deinem Board, Lüfter steuern kannst über die Software, am einfachsten geht das im BIOS, die Lüftersteuerung für den Lüftersteckplatz deaktivieren und in der Software manuell zu verstellen, wenn das funktioniert, ist das so wie bei MSI Afterburner etc.

Sollte was sein dann via PM, da es das Thema hier zerstören würde


----------



## Deadhoof (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

@TE : Sehr schöner Test. ich habe letztens auch den Kühler bekommen und auf ein Partner-Design der Gigabyte Windforce R9 290 OC geklatscht. Läuft sehr gut und Leise. 

Hier ist mein Review: Review Raijintek Morpheus auf Gigabyte R9 290 (Partner-Design) - ComputerBase Forum

Der Kühler ist, dass muss man schon sagen, erste Sahne. Selbst mit nem Partner-Design (Kompatibles PCB vorrausgesetzt) ist der Umbau durchaus machbar. 
Aber mit meiner Karte hat das steuern über den Grafikkartenanschluss nicht geklappt -.- . Jetzt läuft alles übers board.


----------



## beren2707 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Danke sehr.  Wird auch noch etwas ausführlicher werden, es ist aktuell noch nur das Nötigste; die grundlegenden Angaben (Lieferumfang, Maße etc. pp.) werde ich auch noch nachreichen. 

Der Morpheus ist für Hawaii wirklich eine Wohltat, sofern man nicht gerade ein wirklich gutes Custom-Design hat (Vapor-X), ist der Griff zum Referenz-Modell + Morpheus keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Deadhoof (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Jo, vorher schwankte ich noch beim AC IV Extreme, aber das Backplate Kühldesign missfiel mir. Und da flatterte der Bericht von diesem Kühler rein. Angeschaut, musste ich haben.. sind halt nur die günstigsten Lüfter drauf die gehen (Arctic F12 PWM Rev.2) aber die Laufen gelockt auf 1000 RPM erste Sahne und auch noch leise. Star Citizen, war bis jetzt immer Herrausforderung nummer eins für die Karte (87°C und 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit) jetzt habe ich sauber ca. 60 - 62 °C . VRM1 und 2 liegen ungefähr nur 2 - 3 °C auseinander. 

und es gibt kein PowerTune mehr, was mir die Karte runterregelt. ausser halt wenn ich V-Sync einschalte. Aber das ist halt für die Temperatur noch förderlicher.

Ich konnte meine KArte auch mithilfe der von Gigabyte vorinstallierten Strebe etwas stabilisieren - wegen des Durchhängens -.

Habe ein kleines Video online gestellt: Da kann man hören wie leise die Lüfter sind. Und ich hab in anderen Foren gelesen, dass sich manche gedanken machen, dass evtl. der kleine VRM Kühler abfallen könnte.. der hängt schon seit letzter Woche nach unten, ohne das da was passieren könnte: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASiy6pzdVdY&list=UUA2R-WWr3-LVBZLe-eRXZvQ


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

@beren2707: Was vielleicht eine gute Idee wäre, ist wenn man eine Kompatibilitätsliste machen würde, wo darin notiert ist auf welche Custom Karten der Kühler so passt, wenn ja was gibt es zu beachten bei den einzelnen Karten.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee.  Werde das in einem Update berücksichtigen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Idee.  Werde das in einem Update berücksichtigen.


 
Danke, kann dann auch bald bescheid sagen ob der Kühler auf die GTX780 Classy passt, er sollte morgen nämlich kommen


----------



## veteran (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

So der Morpheus ist heute gekommen und auch gleich verbaut, erster Eindruck unglaubliche Kühlleistung.
Habe die zwei Be quiet 120mm Lüfter erstmal über das Mainbord laufen mit ca 1000 U/min , das reicht aus um absolut leise meine Games zu spielen.

Nach kurzen Spielen bei Far cry3 konnte sich der Kühler nicht dazu durchringen über 54 Grad zu gehen und das bei den Temperaturen die wir mitlerweile draußen haben.

Ungine Heaven habe ich auch nicht über 55 Grad bekommen.

Und abschließend sei zu sagen das der Kühler für die Asus 780 Direct OC voll kompatibel ist.

Am WE werde ich noch ein bischen weiter testen.


----------



## Axonia (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Höre eigentlich überall durchweg positives Feedback zu dem Kühler. 
Da hat sich Raijintek ja wirklich einen Gefallen mit getan und haben dadurch sicherlich auch ihren Ruf etwas aufgebessert. Aber gibt ja auch kaum ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz.
Bin mal auf dein Urteil gespannt @Woiferl


----------



## ebastler (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Axonia schrieb:


> Höre eigentlich überall durchweg positives Feedback zu dem Kühler.
> Da hat sich Raijintek ja wirklich einen Gefallen mit getan und haben dadurch sicherlich auch ihren Ruf etwas aufgebessert. Aber gibt ja auch kaum ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz.
> Bin mal auf dein Urteil gespannt @Woiferl


 
Naja... Mk26, Peter (II), Accelero Xtreme, da gibts schon n Paar


----------



## Axonia (21. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja... Mk26, Peter (II), Accelero Xtreme, da gibts schon n Paar



Exakt, damit hast du alle genannt. (sowas wie den Kühler von Inno 3D zähle ich da nicht mit) 
Und den MK vor einiger Zeit zu bekommen war auch nicht so einfach. 
Beim Accelero gab's auch eine relativ lange Durststrecke, als es den III nicht mehr zu kaufen gab und der IV noch nicht auf dem Markt war. 
Selbst wenn -  Viel Auswahl hat man trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



ebastler schrieb:


> Naja... Mk26, Peter (II), Accelero Xtreme, da gibts schon n Paar


 
Und von dem haben alle eigentlich so ihre Nachteile, hatte selber schon alle mal verbaut 
Einziger Nachteil des Morpheus ist das er 4 Slots benötigt.

Morgen sollte mein Kühler auch da sein - hoff ich zumindest


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hallo,

die gute Nachricht: mein Morpheus ist da.
Die schlechte: Ich hab nichts hier, um die alte WLP loszuwerden.

Könnt ihr mir da irgendwas empfehlen, das ich auf die Schnelle auftreiben kann?
In der Nähe sind ein Supermarkt, eine Apotheke und so ziemlich alles andere...


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Spiritus oder Isopropanol.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Danke! Wo finde ich so was? Bin da etwas unbeholfen, musste bislang nie Chemikalien kaufen (bzw, daheim kenn ich nen speziellen Laden, wo sie alles direkt haben, da musste ich das Zeug nie sonst wo auftreiben...)


----------



## Markus_P (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Apotheke hat sowas normal (Spiritus oder Isopropanol)

Sonst habe ich mal gehört Nagellackentferner (Keine erfahrung damit wollte das nur schnell in den Raum werfen )

mfg

PS: welche Karte hast du?


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Eine EVGA 660Ti FTW+

Habe jetzt in der Apotheke Waschbenzin bekommen, hat super geklappt.
Dafür habe ich ein anderes, sehr großes Problem: EVGAs beknackte Idee, die 6pins zu stacken, anstatt sie nebeneinander hinzulegen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...endgueltiges-design-arbeit-2.html#post6454841

Werde da jetzt wohl oder übel die Stecker umlöten müssen...
Was sagt ihr? (Näheres + Umbau im Link)

Also, WICHTIG: Alle, die eine nVidia mit gestackten Stromanschlüssen haben, wie meine - DER KÜHLER PASST NICHT! (_*hust*_ noch nicht _*hust*_)


----------



## Axonia (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



ebastler schrieb:


> Eine EVGA 660Ti FTW+
> EVGAs beknackte Idee, die 6pins zu stacken, anstatt sie nebeneinander hinzulegen.


 
Da kann EVGA aber relativ wenig für. Viel mehr war es Nvidia die das vorgesehen habe.
Glaube Gigabyte hatte aber zB. ein PCB, wo die Buchsen nebeneinander angeordnet wurden. 
Dennoch ist da EVGA nicht der Schuldige. Ehrlich gesagt, hätte mich das aber auch schon gewundert, wenn der Morpheus da gepasst hätte. 
Das Problem hat man ja auch bei anderen Nachrüstkühler.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Axonia schrieb:


> Da kann EVGA aber relativ wenig für. Viel mehr war es Nvidia die das vorgesehen habe.
> Glaube Gigabyte hatte aber zB. ein PCB, wo die Buchsen nebeneinander angeordnet wurden.
> Dennoch ist da EVGA nicht der Schuldige. Ehrlich gesagt, hätte mich das aber auch schon gewundert, wenn der Morpheus da gepasst hätte.
> Das Problem hat man ja auch bei anderen Nachrüstkühler.


 
Ich dachte, das habe nur EVGA geändert, offensichtlich war der Blödsinn bereits am Referenz-PCB so, obwohl daneben der Lötplatz für einen normal montierten 6-Pin wäre!
Total beknackt!
Was sagst du zu meinem Lösungsansatz? Riskant?


----------



## Axonia (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das habe nur EVGA geändert, offensichtlich war der Blödsinn bereits am Referenz-PCB so, obwohl daneben der Lötplatz für einen normal montierten 6-Pin wäre!
> Total beknackt!
> Was sagst du zu meinem Lösungsansatz? Riskant?


 
Jap, fand die Idee damals auch nicht so gut, aber ja; hatten auch die anderen bei dem Ref PCB.
Mir persönlich wäre das etwa das heiß.
Weiß auch gar nicht ob das so einfach geht wie du dir das vorstellst  Von wegen "einfach" anlöten und dann den überschüssigen 6Pin abschneiden. 
Kann mir das relativ schlecht vorstellen


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Das würde ich vorher schon durchmessen 
Wenn der obere 6pin, und der daneben, Durchgang haben (also alle Kontakte am PCB zusammenführen), dann geht es garantiert.
Wenn nicht klebe ich die obere Hälfte seitlich an den anderen 6pin und verbinde sie dann mit Kabeln mit den abgetrennten Enden des Stromturms.
Das ist zwar nicht ganz so elegant, aber geht immerhin sicher!


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

So der Morpheus passt problemlos auf die GTX780 Classified, habe noch nie ein leichteres Montagesystem bei VGA Kühlern gehabt, geht wirklich sehr leicht von der Hand. Nice ist auch das man problemlos die Backplate weiterverwenden kann  Und habe auch die Fullcover Plate für die VRMs und den VRAM oben lassen können 
Auch die Lüfterklammern lassen sich gut montieren, da gibts nichts zu bemängeln


----------



## Axonia (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Bevor ich das riskieren würde, würde ich eher versuchen die Karte zu tauschen, oder halt verkaufen um mir dann eine andere zu kaufen mit der ähnlichen Leistung, oder halt etwas mehr.
Wenn du es dann doch nicht hinbekommst, dann war es das. 
Aber das ist natürlich deine Entscheidung. Kannst du ja in deinem Tagebuch weiterführen.

So Woiferl, nun bin ich mal auf deine ersten Ergebnisse gespannt. Die ersten Bilder konnte ich ja schon mit der Classi erhaschen 
Immerhin passt der Kühler ohne Probleme drauf.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Woiferl, du lässt die vordere Fullcover-plate drauf? Wie schaut die bei dir aus? Dann könnt ich mir nämlich auch den ganzen mini-KüKö-Schmarrn sparen, wenn die reicht...


----------



## veteran (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> So der Morpheus passt problemlos auf die GTX780 Classified, habe noch nie ein leichteres Montagesystem bei VGA Kühlern gehabt, geht wirklich sehr leicht von der Hand. Nice ist auch das man problemlos die Backplate weiterverwenden kann  Und habe auch die Fullcover Plate für die VRMs und den VRAM oben lassen können
> Auch die Lüfterklammern lassen sich gut montieren, da gibts nichts zu bemängeln



Na dann lass mal ein paar teste laufen die Ergebnisse müssten sich ja mit meiner Asus 780 Direct OC decken, mal abgesehen davon das du vielleicht andere Lüfter verwendest aber so groß dürfte der Unterschied nicht sein


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



ebastler schrieb:


> Woiferl, du lässt die vordere Fullcover-plate drauf? Wie schaut die bei dir aus? Dann könnt ich mir nämlich auch den ganzen mini-KüKö-Schmarrn sparen, wenn die reicht...


 
Jop

@veteran: habe momentan grad keine Zeit zu testen aber morgen gibts dann Erbegnisse


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Schaut die so ähnlich aus wie meine (siehe Link oben, bin grad am Handy und kann daher kein Foto hochladen)?

Wenn die reichen würde, um VRMs und VRAM zu kühlen, wärs super, die zusammen mit der Backplate macht die Karte extrem stabil


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



ebastler schrieb:


> Schaut die so ähnlich aus wie meine (siehe Link oben, bin grad am Handy und kann daher kein Foto hochladen)?
> 
> Wenn die reichen würde, um VRMs und VRAM zu kühlen, wärs super, die zusammen mit der Backplate macht die Karte extrem stabil


 
Bei deiner Karten deckt die Plate nur die Spawas ab aber nicht den VRAM, obwohl den musst du nicht mit Kühlkörper bestücken, da reicht normalerweise der Luftstrom aus.
Bei meiner Karte ist es halt so das die Plate über die gesamt Karte verläuft.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Bei deiner Karten deckt die Plate nur die Spawas ab aber nicht den VRAM, obwohl den musst du nicht mit Kühlkörper bestücken, da reicht normalerweise der Luftstrom aus.
> Bei meiner Karte ist es halt so das die Plate über die gesamt Karte verläuft.


 
Doch, meine deckt auch die gesamte GPU ab: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die deckt die gesamte GPU ab, und ist über die ganze Länge mit der Backplate verschraubt.


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



ebastler schrieb:


> Doch, meine deckt auch die gesamte GPU ab:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Ah okay, hatte eine falsche Karte angeschaut sorry.
Ausreichen tut es aufjedenfall, nur musst du halt schauen ob sie drunter passt das kann ich dir leider so nicht sagen


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Wobei mir auffällt, dass, wenn ich den Stromturm abschneid und den zweiten 6Pin daneben hinbau, passt die Plate auch nicht mehr. Bevor ich die zurechtschneid, kleb ich lieber n paar Küher dran


----------



## veteran (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

So hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da müssen sich Wasserkühlungen schon ordentlich anstrengen um da noch eine Schüppe draufzulegen


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Mann, warum passt der verfluchte Kühler bei allen, nur ich muss die halbe Grafikkarte umbauen :/


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Tja, die Turmanschlüsse sind echt ein bitterer Designfail. 
Aber vlt. hast du ja Glück und bekommst das passend umgelötet. 

Zum Nachtrag: Aufgrund aktueller Hitzewelle und stark gestiegener Raumtemperaturen warte ich bis zur nächsten Abkühlung, damit ich auch vergleichbare Temperaturwerte posten kann. Jedoch muss ich die Erwartungen zum MAX-OC dämpfen - unabhängig von Temperaturproblemen ist meine Karte nicht sehr taktfreudig und benötigt oberhalb von 1100 MHz massive Spannungserhöhungen, der Videospeicher lässt sich praktisch überhaupt nicht takten (<1400 MHz).  
Die 1100 MHz sind absolut kein Problem, aber drüber wirds düster - für 50 MHz mehr +90mV.  Daher werde ich für 24/7 wohl bei 1100 MHz bleiben.


----------



## BertB (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

ist pech, 
aber 1100 für 24/7 ist sicher nicht langsam


----------



## Crush4r (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ahoi.

Kann mir wer von euch sagen,  ob der Morpheus auch Kompatible zur XFX R9 290 Double Dissipation ist oder ob das design zu stark geändert wurde? möchte diesmal nämlich keinen failkauf hinlegen. custom pcb´s sind manchmal ein segen aber ab und an auch ein fluch!


----------



## BertB (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

in diversen reviews wird behauptet, sie sei custom pcb,
ist echt fraglich, obs dann geht


----------



## veteran (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Crush4r schrieb:


> Ahoi.
> 
> Kann mir wer von euch sagen,  ob der Morpheus auch Kompatible zur XFX R9 290 Double Dissipation ist oder ob das design zu stark geändert wurde? möchte diesmal nämlich keinen failkauf hinlegen. custom pcb´s sind manchmal ein segen aber ab und an auch ein fluch!


 
Moin,
also solange keiner diese Karte auf den Morpheus umgebaut hat, wirst du dich da wohl selber entscheiden müssen ob du ihn da drauf bauen möchtest.

So wie ich mir diese Karte angeschaut habe, hat sie ein sehr flaches Kühlerdesign, (war bei meiner Asus780 Direct OC auch so) das dem Morpheus da warscheinlich nichts im wege steht.

Ich würde allerdings den Kühler einmal abbauen und einen Blick auf das PCB werfen, so sah es bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vier Schrauben auf der Rückseite des PCB gelöst, Lüfterkabel ab und der Kühler war demontiert.

Da würde ich bei dir auch erstmal nachschaun ob es da irgendwelche Komplikationen gibt.

Aber denk dran Kühlerabbau bzw Tausch heißt im Normalfall auch *Garantieverlust.*


----------



## Crush4r (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



BertB schrieb:


> in diversen reviews wird behauptet, sie sei custom pcb,
> ist echt fraglich, obs dann geht


 
bei einigen karten funktionierts angeblich. aber über die XFX gibs eh kaum infos. der eine sagt sie ist tierisch laut und heiß. in anderen tests ist die lautsärke gerade noch ok und die tems gut. bei anderen wieder ist die chip temperatur aber der vrm zu heiß. dann heißt es mal es ist custom pcb, dann wieder nicht. ist echt blöd das es da kaum infos gibt. eventuell werde ich auch sofern das teil nicht so das wahre ist, in den sauren abpfel beißen. mir 50 euro mehr hinlegen und eine PCS+ holen. aber erstmal abwarten wie se sich macht.

würde aber wenn möglich halt auch gerne den morpheus draufbauen, da er laut tests gute bis sehr gute ergebnisse erzielt. auf lautstärke achte ich nur nebensächlich. da ich eh meistens mit ziemlich dicker lautstärke oder headset/kopfhörer spiele. daher sind mir die temps einfach wichtiger!



veteran schrieb:


> Moin,
> also solange keiner diese Karte auf den Morpheus umgebaut hat, wirst du dich da wohl selber entscheiden müssen ob du ihn da drauf bauen möchtest.
> 
> So wie ich mir diese Karte angeschaut habe, hat sie ein sehr flaches Kühlerdesign, (war bei meiner Asus780 Direct OC auch so) das dem Morpheus da warscheinlich nichts im wege steht.
> ...



Ich werde die karte erstmal ohne alles benchen. sollte es da zu problemen kommen werde ich mal schauen wies mit nem umbau aussieht. habe auch den  Kühlerhersteller mal geschrieben und gefragt ob es da probleme geben kann. aber ob der das so genau weiß oder eine korrekte antwort liefert weiß man halt nicht.

im worst case geht se einfach zurück und ich hole mir ne PCS+ da gibt es ne menge reviews und die meisten davon sind größtenteils positiv


----------



## Oozy (25. Mai 2014)

Crush4r schrieb:


> Kann mir wer von euch sagen,  ob der Morpheus auch Kompatible zur XFX R9 290 Double Dissipation ist oder ob das design zu stark geändert wurde?



Ich habe vor circa zwei Wochen eine XFX R9 290 DD auf einen EKWB-Fullcover für die Referenzkarten umgebaut und hat alles perfekt gepasst.


----------



## Crush4r (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ich habe vor circa zwei Wochen eine XFX R9 290 DD auf einen EKWB-Fullcover für die Referenzkarten umgebaut und hat alles perfekt gepasst.



Die Chancen stehen also gut das die Bohrungen, abstände etc. auch für den Morpheus passend sein können? das wäre schonmal gut.


----------



## Woiferl94 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Crush4r schrieb:


> Die Chancen stehen also gut das die Bohrungen, abstände etc. auch für den Morpheus passend sein können? das wäre schonmal gut.


 
Die Lochabstände um das DIE sind in der Regel bei jeder 290 gleich, egal ob Ref Design oder Custom


----------



## Crush4r (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Die Lochabstände um das DIE sind in der Regel bei jeder 290 gleich, egal ob Ref Design oder Custom



ist nur die frage ob der morpheus da noch andere bohrungen braucht. was laut der bilder aber nicht der fall sein sollte. ist nur die frage obs da mit dem VRM und RAM passt. oder ob es da kleinere abweichungen gibt die das ganze inkompatible machen. oder ob die anordnung die selbe ist wie beim referenzmodell. habe da gerade keine bilder oder so zum vergleich.


----------



## veteran (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Crush4r schrieb:


> ist nur die frage ob der morpheus da noch andere bohrungen braucht. was laut der bilder aber nicht der fall sein sollte. ist nur die frage obs da mit dem VRM und RAM passt. oder ob es da kleinere abweichungen gibt die das ganze inkompatible machen. oder ob die anordnung die selbe ist wie beim referenzmodell. habe da gerade keine bilder oder so zum vergleich.



Die Lochabstände sind bei den Karten nicht alle anders, sonst müssten die Kühlerhersteller ja unmengen an Lochadapter dabeilegen.

Beim Morpheus steht ja auch welche Karten kompatibel sind, deine fällt auch darunter nur gibt Raijintek an das es sich bei der Kompatibilität um das Referenzdesign handelt.

Da du eine 290er mit xfx Kühler hast, bleiben die Lochabstände aber zum Original PCB gleich und die Kühler werden auf die Lochabstände angepasst.

Bestell dir den Morpheus meinetwegen bei Caseking oder so und lege ihn einfach auf deine Karte und schau ob alles passt, ich gehe mal davon aus das er passt und wenn nicht schick den Kühler einfach zurück und gut isses.


----------



## xpSyk (25. Mai 2014)

Schöner Test, aber...
"aufgrund der Heatpipeanordnung der um *45°C angewinkelte* Speicherchip"


----------



## ebastler (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Update bei mir: Die GPU hat ihren Hardcoreumbau überlebt, Morpheus funktioniert!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-hardcoreumbau-einer-660ti-4.html#post6464420

Einziges Problem: Zwischen Lüftern und Gehäuse sind ~7mm, weswegen die Lüfter etwas Probleme damit haben, ausreichende Mengen an Frischluft anzusaugen...


----------



## beren2707 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Schöner Test, aber...
> "aufgrund der Heatpipeanordnung der um *45°C angewinkelte* Speicherchip"


 Der oben rechts in der Ecke, sind das denn keine 45°?  Dass der unten um 90° gedreht ist, ist mir klar. 
Abgesehen vom Winkel haste aber irgendwie recht...in der Passage scheint mir mein Gedankengang verloren gegangen zu sein. 



ebastler schrieb:


> Einziges Problem: Zwischen Lüftern und Gehäuse  sind ~7mm, weswegen die Lüfter etwas Probleme damit haben, ausreichende  Mengen an Frischluft anzusaugen...


Freut mich, dass es geklappt hat. 
7mm sind doch fast luxuriöse Abstände, bei mir sinds so ~2mm bei dem einen Lüfter.


----------



## xpSyk (25. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Der oben rechts in der Ecke, sind das denn keine 45°?  Dass der unten um 90° gedreht ist, ist mir klar.  Abgesehen vom Winkel haste aber irgendwie recht...in der Passage scheint mir mein Gedankengang verloren gegangen zu sein.



Celsius!!1!


----------



## Crush4r (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Also ich werde wohl mal abwarten wie die XFX sich bewährt. sollte der VRM zu heiß werden dann wird wohl übergangsweise der lüfter hochgedreht und dann ein Raijintek verbaut. der macht auf jedenfall lust auf mehr, was man da bisher gehört hat.


----------



## Ralle82 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Auch meinerseits vollste Zufriedenheit (direkt nach lesen des Kurztests bestellt und verbaut)! Kein Vergleich zum WindForce-Schrott (sorry für die Wortwahl)...
Also bei ausreichendem Platz und voller Kompatibilität klare Empfehlung!

Grüße
Ralle


----------



## veteran (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Auch meinerseits vollste Zufriedenheit (direkt nach lesen des Kurztests bestellt und verbaut)! Kein Vergleich zum WindForce-Schrott (sorry für die Wortwahl)...
> Also bei ausreichendem Platz und voller Kompatibilität klare Empfehlung!
> 
> Grüße
> Ralle



Wenn du Zeit hast dann poste mal ein paar Temps


----------



## beren2707 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Celsius!!1!


 Ach du Sche*ße... Ich bin blind, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Ralle82 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



veteran schrieb:


> Wenn du Zeit hast dann poste mal ein paar Temps


 
Welche Anwendungen genau täten dich denn interessieren? 

Grüße


----------



## ebastler (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Kann das Selbe machen... Wobei meine Temps etwas hoch sind für ne 660Ti


----------



## veteran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Welche Anwendungen genau täten dich denn interessieren?
> 
> Grüße


 
Naja wenn möglich das was ich mit meinen Morpheus auch getestet habe, die Temps bei:

Crysis3
Battlefield4
Far cry 3 

Benches:

Ungine Heaven
3DMark11
3DMark

muss nicht alles sein, nur das was du gerade da hast


----------



## ebastler (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

3dmark hab ich bei mir im Kopf, nie >64° bei maximal 800rpm...


----------



## Ralle82 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Alsooo, ich habe gerade auch nur 3DMark zur Verfügung! Habe einfach mal alle 3 Tests hintereinander weg durchlaufen lassen:

Max. Boost-Takt: 1.137 MHz
Max. Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit: 31 % (Afterburner zeigt mir Max. 1.321 rpm an, wobei ich das nicht so recht glauben kann)
Max. Temp: 61°C

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## FloUndS0 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ich will auch den Morpheus auf die 290 packen welche WLP würdet ihr empfehlen Gelid-GC  Extreme [GC-2] oder Arctic Mx4[2]


----------



## Ralle82 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Ich will auch den Morpheus auf die 290 packen welche WLP würdet ihr empfehlen Gelid-GC  Extreme [GC-2] oder Arctic Mx4[2]


 
Ich habe jetzt zunächst die mitgelieferte benutzt (Schande über mein Haupt )... kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung die Arctic MX4 nur empfehlen...

Grüße
Ralle


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Alsooo, ich habe gerade auch nur 3DMark zur Verfügung! Habe einfach mal alle 3 Tests hintereinander weg durchlaufen lassen:
> 
> Max. Boost-Takt: 1.137 MHz
> Max. Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit: 31 % (Afterburner zeigt mir Max. 1.321 rpm an, wobei ich das nicht so recht glauben kann)
> ...


Gute Werte. 
Zur Drehzahl: Hast du das Gefühl, dass die Lüfter deutlich langsamer drehen? Denn bei mir zeigt es auch öfters Werte von ~1200 U/Min., obwohl sich die Lüfter wirklich sehr langsam drehen, eher so als liefen sie vlt. bei der Hälfte. Werde die U/Min. der beiden Lüfter evtl. addiert?. 

Bei der WLP ist die MX4, sofern vorhanden, eine gute Wahl. Habe selber die GC-Xtreme genutzt, das aber auch nur, weil ich sie eh schon hatte.


----------



## ebastler (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Was habt ihr für Y-Kabel? Schleifen die alle 4 Pins durch?
Wenn ja, dann kriegt die Karte das Tachosignal beider Lüfter. Drehen beide zufällig grad genau synchron, stimmt der Wert, drehen sie genau um eine halbe Sensorperiode (kp, wie viele Auslösungen pro Umdrehung so n Sensor da macht) versrtzt, zeigt es genau das doppelte an.

Bei meinem Noctua Y-Kabel kriegt ein Lüfterstecker alle 4 Pins, der andere kriegt kein Tachokabel...

Sollten eure Y-Kabel das anders haben (also beide Lüfter kriegen alle Kabel), dann kann der Auslesewert zwischen realen rpm und rpm*2 schwanken.


----------



## FloUndS0 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Gute Werte.
> Zur Drehzahl: Hast du das Gefühl, dass die Lüfter deutlich langsamer drehen? Denn bei mir zeigt es auch öfters Werte von ~1200 U/Min., obwohl sich die Lüfter wirklich sehr langsam drehen, eher so als liefen sie vlt. bei der Hälfte. Werde die U/Min. der beiden Lüfter evtl. addiert?.
> 
> Bei der WLP ist die MX4, sofern vorhanden, eine gute Wahl. Habe selber die GC-Xtreme genutzt, das aber auch nur, weil ich sie eh schon hatte.


Welche ist denn besser Mx-4 oder GC-Xtreme? Die Xtreme wäre woll schön weil ich noch einen Spachtel brauche


----------



## Ralle82 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Welche ist denn besser Mx-4 oder GC-Xtreme? Die Xtreme wäre woll schön weil ich noch einen Spachtel brauche


 
Zum Thema Spachtel muss ich zu meiner weiteren Schande gestehen, das ich die WLP nur auf die Mitte der DIE aufgetragen habe... verteilen sollte sie sich also beim anpressen/verschrauben! Bin da recht rustikal, quasi ein Herr der alten Schule  naja, läuft ne...

Y-Kabel ist übrigens das hier:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » Akasa PWM Y-Kabel gesleevt - 15cm


----------



## FloUndS0 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Spachtel muss ich zu meiner weiteren Schande gestehen, das ich die WLP nur auf die Mitte der DIE aufgetragen habe... verteilen sollte sie sich also beim anpressen/verschrauben! Bin da recht rustikal, quasi ein Herr der alten Schule  naja, läuft ne...
> 
> Y-Kabel ist übrigens das hier:
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » Akasa PWM Y-Kabel gesleevt - 15cm


Wenn ich die Lüfter nehme 8588177 - 120x120x25mm EKL Wing Boost 2 500-1500 U/min 18.2 brauch ich dann noch irg. welche Kabel um sie an der Graka zu betreiben ?


----------



## Ralle82 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Lüfter nehme 8588177 - 120x120x25mm EKL Wing Boost 2 500-1500 U/min 18.2 brauch ich dann noch irg. welche Kabel um sie an der Graka zu betreiben ?


 
Also wenn du sie direkt an der Graka betreiben willst, brauchst du neben besagtem Y-Kabel auch einen Adapter um den Anschluss an der Karte nutzen zu können (siehe auch Startpost *g*)...

Grüße
Ralle

siehe hier: 
Arctic Cooling 4pol Molex PWM-Adapter für Grafikkarten


----------



## FloUndS0 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Also wenn du sie direkt an der Graka betreiben willst, brauchst du neben besagtem Y-Kabel auch einen Adapter um den Anschluss an der Karte nutzen zu können (siehe auch Startpost *g*)...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralle
> ...


Die Alpenföhn haben eine Y-Weiche da kann man 2 PWM an ein Signal


----------



## ebastler (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Schleifen die das Tachokabel an beide Lüfter oder nur an einen? Ersteres führt zu wilden Auslesefehlern!


----------



## Woiferl94 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

So Leute was wollt ihr alles getestet haben von mir ?

Hier erstmal ein paar Fotos, sind leider schlecht da ich nur das HTC ONE als Kamera da habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Valley -> 30 Minuten

GTX780 @ 1202Mhz @ 1,162V @ 1100RPM -> max. 59°C
GTX780 @ 1045Mhz @ 1,150v @ 1100RPM -> max. 55°C
GTX780 @ 1045Mhz @ 1,150v @ 1500RPM -> max. 53°C


Watch Dogs -> 60 Minuten

GTX780 @ 1202Mhz @ 1,162V @ 1100RPM -> max. 57°C
GTX780 @ 1045Mhz @ 1,150v @ 1100RPM -> max. 54°C
GTX780 @ 1045Mhz @ 1,150v @ 1500RPM -> max. 52°C

1,15V -> Stock Spannung

Wird für weitere Werte ausgebaut


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Weiß gar nicht was du hast, die Bilder sind doch für Schnappschüsse gut geworden. 

Bei den Tests würden mich persönlich die üblichen Verdächtigen interessieren - also Heaven oder Valley im Loop (30-60 Minuten).


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Oweh, oweh.
Leute, ihr macht mir hier echt den Mund wässerig mit dem Teil...
Ich seh das Geld fast schon schwinden.
Es müsste nur mal für kurze Zeit wieder für sowas über sein 

habt Ihr damit schonmal OC Versuche gemacht?
Ich hab das Gefühl, meine Karte hätte da Potential.
Immerhin hält sie mit Undervolting sogar in den meisten Spielen per Referenz-Kühler Ihre 1000Mhz.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ich würde dem Drang nachgeben - der Wechsel von Referenz auf Morpheus ist wie Tag und Nacht. Vorher ein brüllender Hitzkopf bei 947/1250 MHz, jetzt ein schnurrender Sprinter (bin aktuell mit 1100/1250 MHz unterwegs).

OC ist absolut kein Problem. Habe aktuell kaum Zeit dafür, aber auch die 1150 MHz hat der Morpheus locker genommen und das bei meiner eher "schlechten" Karte, die dafür wirklich sehr hohe Spannungen verlangt.


----------



## ebastler (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Werden Frontplate und Backplate bei euch auch so heiß?
Ich verbrenn mir fast die Finger dran, kann sie nicht mehr als 0,5s drauflassen, nach etwas Spielen...
Und das mit ner 660Ti.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Habe noch nicht hingelangt im Betrieb, kann ich aber gerne mal machen.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hättest du nicht einfach sagen können, das lohnt nicht? 
Mal sehen, ob nächsten Monat Geld angeschwemmt wird


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Soll ich jetzt deinem Geldbeutel zuliebe lügen? 
Sagen wir es mal so: Es ist bislang der beste und am einfachsten zu montierende Grafikkartenkühler, den ich je hatte - und das waren schon einige.


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Kühlt der Morpheus besser als der Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV und der Prolimatech MK-26?


----------



## Woiferl94 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was du hast, die Bilder sind doch für Schnappschüsse gut geworden.
> 
> Bei den Tests würden mich persönlich die üblichen Verdächtigen interessieren - also Heaven oder Valley im Loop (30-60 Minuten).



Naja bin da selber sehr allergisch auf unscharfe Fotos, kann das leider garnicht ab  Naja irgendwann muss sowieso eine Spiegelreflex her 
Ok, dann werde ich das Testen, willst du Spiele auch haben ? Dann müsste ich wissen bei welchen RPM und welchen Spannungen sollen die Tests ablaufen ?#
Könnte auch mal gerne die 1.35V anlegen, aber das halt keine 30 -60 min.



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht einfach sagen können, das lohnt nicht?
> Mal sehen, ob nächsten Monat Geld angeschwemmt wird


 
Es ist einfach so, bei dem Kühler kann man eigentlich nicht lügen, dafür ist er einfach zu gut 
Es lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



FTTH schrieb:


> Kühlt der Morpheus besser als der Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV und der Prolimatech MK-26?


Diese Frage kann ich persönlich mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeit nicht beantworten - eine Marktübersicht aktueller Kühler sollte aber in der bald erscheinenden PCGH-Ausgabe enthalten sein. 
Ich würde mal vermuten, dass der Morpheus etwas besser als die genannten Modelle kühlt, besonders bei den VRMs bei 290(X).



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Naja bin da selber sehr allergisch auf  unscharfe Fotos, kann das leider garnicht ab  Naja irgendwann muss  sowieso eine Spiegelreflex her
> Ok, dann werde ich das Testen,  willst du Spiele auch haben ? Dann müsste ich wissen bei welchen RPM und  welchen Spannungen sollen die Tests ablaufen ?#
> Könnte auch mal gerne die 1.35V anlegen, aber das halt keine 30 -60 min.


Meine Bilder sind trotz DSLR nicht so toll, aber da war ich einfach zu faul, mir mehr Zeit dafür zu nehmen. 
Bei Spielen würde sich etwas vom Schlage BF4/BF3 etc. anbieten, oder? RPM...was hältst du von ~1.000-1.200 U/Min? Spannungen sind ja je nach Karte unterschiedlich, da würde ich einfach deine getesteten OC-Settings und evtl. noch @Stock nehmen. 
Dafür schon einmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Woiferl94 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



FTTH schrieb:


> Kühlt der Morpheus besser als der Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV und der Prolimatech MK-26?


 
Definitiv, den ACX IV finde ich generell nicht besonders gut, hier ein Test dazu -> Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV im Test



> Meine Bilde sind trotz DSLR nicht so toll, aber da war ich einfach zu faul, mir mehr Zeit dafür zu nehmen.
> Bei Spielen würde sich etwas vom Schlage BF4/BF3 etc. anbieten, oder? RPM...was hältst du von ~1.000-1.200 U/Min? Spannungen sind ja je nach Karte unterschiedlich, da würde ich einfach deine getesteten OC-Settings und evtl. noch @Stock nehmen.
> Dafür schon einmal vielen Dank.



OK, dann mach ich das mal im Verlauf des Tages, obwohl ich heute auch wieder was lernen muss, nächste Woche stehen schon wieder einige Tests bevor.
Also meine Lüfter laufen eh immer auf 1100RPM   Werde es oben im Post zu den Fotos editieren wenn das recht ist.


----------



## Axonia (30. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Werden Frontplate und Backplate bei euch auch so heiß?
> Ich verbrenn mir fast die Finger dran, kann sie nicht mehr als 0,5s drauflassen, nach etwas Spielen...
> Und das mit ner 660Ti.



Ich habe zwar nicht diesen Kühler, aber ich glaube, dass das relativ normal sein wird. 
Ich hatte ja den Peter auf meiner 780TI;gut - die Abwärme ist da natürlich eine andere. 
Aber da wurde es auch richtig warm, Rückseite anfasse war da nicht lange angesagt. 
Denke, dass das bei den Karten von beren und Woiferl nicht anders sein wird. Würde ich mir aber keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Werde dafür extra die Kiste einschalten, auch wenn ich gerade (mal wieder) beschäftigt bin - für Ablenkungen wie diese ist immer Zeit. 

Edit: Sodele, angetatscht. Obwohl ich die Karte ordentlich aufgeheizt habe (Heaven Loop bei 1100/1250 MHz) habe ich mir die Pfoten nicht verbrannt - zwar gut warm, aber noch recht "kuschelig".


----------



## ebastler (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Okay, danke fürs Ausprobieren :/

Auf wie vielen rpm gurken deine Lüfter so rum?
Meine NF-F12 auf 800-900 in BF4 und co.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ingame sinds bei mir aktuell in BF3 mit 1100/1250 MHz @ 1,172-1,188V (stark schwankend ) ~50% RPM gewesen, also laut hwinfo ~1.200 U/Min - das ist schon "hörbar", aber es geht noch.


----------



## ebastler (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

50% sind 1200 rpm :o
Das wären bei mir 90-100%^^
Meine Noctuas drehen nicht so schnell.

Ich nehme aber an, dass die 7mm Abstand beider Lüfter zum Gehäuseboden viel Luftdurchsatz kosten.
Vor allem, weil das Gehäuse direkt neben den Lüftern noch einen kleinen Steg hat, sodass beide primär ihre Luft aus dem 7mm breiten Spalt richtung Vorderseite kriegen...


----------



## Axonia (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> @ 1,72-1,88V (stark schwankend )


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Puah, Vertippen will gelernt sein. Da sollte natürlich noch jeweils eine *1* davor, also 1,172 und 1,188V. 
Naja, bei mir ists ja so, dass einer der Lüfter praktisch komplett von der Soundkarte verdeckt wird - da ist kaum Luft zum Atmen. Dafür sind die Werte eigtl. noch ganz gut.


----------



## ebastler (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Das geht mir auch immer so, ich red immrr von 1,75V statt 1,175, die meine GPU aktuell anliegen hat


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

hauptsache, keiner machts nach ohne die 1  lol


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Mehr als +200mV kann ich meiner gar nicht geben - die ~1,37V würden aber vmtl. bereits für einen "One-Shot-Kill" reichen.


----------



## ebastler (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Meine blockt manuell bei 1,168V. Mit Boost geht sie aber alleine auf 1,175V, und mit Biosmod bald auf die maximalen, für Kepler möglichen, 1,21V.


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

sowas geht nur mit bios flash,
die leute, die sowas machen, wissen vermutlich, dass es zu viel wäre

bei tiefkalt oc fahren die ja wirklich spannungen um 1,7V


----------



## Woiferl94 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Also habe bei mir eine SVL7 Bios oben , geht mir doch am A*** vorbei dieses blöde gebooste


----------



## Axonia (30. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Puah, Vertippen will gelernt sein. Da sollte natürlich noch jeweils eine *1* davor, also 1,172 und 1,188V.
> Naja, bei mir ists ja so, dass einer der Lüfter praktisch komplett von der Soundkarte verdeckt wird - da ist kaum Luft zum Atmen. Dafür sind die Werte eigtl. noch ganz gut.



Hehe, ja davon bin ich ausgegangen. Aber das ist mir gefühlt auch schon 5000 mal passiert. 



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Also habe bei mir eine SVL7 Bios oben , geht mir doch am A*** vorbei dieses blöde gebooste



Jap, hatte ich auf meiner Ti auch. 
Das hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich genervt, vor allem weil das bei mir i wann zum Absturz führte -. - 
Karte ins limit. Takt drosselt sich, Spannung ebenfalls. Neue Spannung für den neuen Takt zu gering - > freeze. 
Echt nervig


----------



## Woiferl94 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Axonia schrieb:


> Hehe, ja davon bin ich ausgegangen. Aber das ist mir gefühlt auch schon 5000 mal passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja hab da nicht so Problem, außerdem gibt es auch noch ein Skynet Modbios 

So habe oben noch die Werte editiert


----------



## Axonia (31. Mai 2014)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Naja hab da nicht so Problem, außerdem gibt es auch noch ein Skynet Modbios
> 
> So habe oben noch die Werte editiert



Ne, das Problem hatte ich ja mit Stock Bios.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Wow, was für ein hilfreicher Lesertest. Vor allen die Wertelinie unter Last ist ein toller Aussagewert. von mir

5* und ein


----------



## Woiferl94 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Axonia schrieb:


> Ne, das Problem hatte ich ja mit Stock Bios.


 
Aso, hatte verstanden mit Modbios hattest du solche Problem.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Wow, was für ein hilfreicher Lesertest. Vor allen die Wertelinie unter Last ist ein toller Aussagewert. von mir
> 
> 5* und ein


 Vielen Dank fürs Lob, das weiß ich wirklich sehr zu schätzen. 
Die PCGH-Abonnenten dürften ja heute die neue Ausgabe mit dem Grafikkartenkühlertest gefunden haben, da schneidet der Morpheus ja auch wirklich gut ab.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Wann kommt die eigentlich in den Handel?
Ich bin kein Abonnent, aber würde den Test trotdem gern sehen


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ab Mittwoch (und hoffentlich bei allen Händlern deines Vertrauens..  )

Edit: Doppelt gemoppelt..


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Am Mittwoch soll sie in den Regalen liegen. 
Kann ich echt empfehlen, auch zu ACX IV und Hybrid II gibts ein paar interessante Erkenntnisse.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

... ja die PCGH schon gelesen  hätte das Geld für den ACX IV und dem drumherum glatt sparen können.

Der Test hier auch sehr schön gemacht, da spare ich mir was  
Habe ja einen kleinen Leidensüberblich zum ACX IV geschrieben..... so was hatte ich noch nie.
Aber in der PCGH steht ja auch drin: "Einen besseren Kühler für ihre Radeon R9 290 (x) werden sie nicht finden,
die LÜfterselektion will jedoch überlegt sein"


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Danke für die Blumen - war alles die Arbeit eines halben Tages. 
Jau, die Lüfter sollten gut überlegt sein - ideal erscheinen mir Lüfter mit einem Drehzahlbereich von 500-1500 U/Min. Allerdings ist eine Regelung über die Karte unter 20% PWM afaik ohne Änderungen am BIOS momentan nicht möglich. 
Die Werte für OC folgen demnächst, komme aktuell einfach nicht dazu.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

... aber 20% PWM müßte doch bei den meisten Lüftern "flüsterleise" sein....also, meine Gehäuselüfter gehen da mehr ran.
unaufdringliches rauschen ist für mich akzeptabel. Da kommt durchs offene Sommerfenster mehr Krach rein.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ist auch sehr leise - aber weniger geht immer; habe ja alle Gehäuselüfter (die eh schon ziemlich leise waren) noch auf 5V gedrosselt.  Nur meine beiden HDDs höre ich noch im IDLE, der Rest ist flüsterleise.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

habe gerade auch mal den unigine laufen lassen, nix über 60°C ???


----------



## veteran (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> habe gerade auch mal den unigine laufen lassen, nix über 60°C ???



Ungine Heaven wird bei mir auch nur 54 Grad, dabei läuft meine Asus780 mit OC 1000MHz (Boost 1160MHz).

Das ich den Standarttakt von 889MHz auf 1000MHz gestellt habe, hat den Morpheus kaum interessiert, vorher 52Grad jetzt 54Grad.

Habe ihn nun schon einige Tage drauf und schmeiße immer wieder Benches an weil ich denke der Morpheus bescheißt mich aber er ist tatsächlich Spitze!


Edit: 3DMark11 und 3DMark liegen sogar nur bei 50Grad


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Der Morpheus ist eben einfach super! 
Bei Karten mit niedrigerer Hintzeentwicklung und in Gehäusen mit besseren Kühlverhältnissen sind da (noch) bessere Werte als bei mir nur naheliegend.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Klasse Review! 
Würde der Morpheus auch auf eine Ref HD6970 passen?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

.. habe keinen HInweis darauf gefunden .. geht bei 78xx los

http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=11


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Theoretisch müsste der Morpheus auch auf HD6XXX Karten passen. Die Maße sind sehr nah beieinander.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Der Morpheus müsste passen, allerdings wird der VRM-Kühler mit den Pushpins nicht passen - da müsste man sich dann eine Alternative überlegen.


----------



## Luchsderspieler (1. Juni 2014)

Bin grad am überlegen ob ich ne gebrauchte r9 290 + Morpheus kaufen soll, wie hoch taktet die den? Und kann mal jemand Unigine Heaven+Valley machen?

LG Luchs


----------



## Axonia (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Luchsderspieler schrieb:


> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich ne gebrauchte r9 290 + Morpheus kaufen soll, wie hoch taktet die den? Und kann mal jemand Unigine Heaven+Valley machen?
> 
> LG Luchs


 
Schau doch einfach auf die erste Seite. 
Dort kannst du doch alle von dir geforderten Daten einsehen.


----------



## Luchsderspieler (1. Juni 2014)

Sorry hab ich überlesen aber wie viel punkte bekommt sie im Valley?


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Luchsderspieler schrieb:


> Sorry hab ich überlesen aber wie viel punkte bekommt sie im Valley?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Luchsderspieler schrieb:


> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich ne gebrauchte r9 290 + Morpheus kaufen soll, wie hoch taktet die den? Und kann mal jemand Unigine Heaven+Valley machen?
> 
> LG Luchs


 Meine Werte (noch mit Referenzkühler) waren @ Stock diese hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit etwas OC (1100/1250 MHz) sprangen in Heaven diese Werte heraus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Werte folgen demnächst, wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe. Mehr als 1150 MHz habe ich bislang noch nicht getestet.


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Kurze Frage - Meine GTX 780 hat ein 5-Pin Lüfteranschluss kann ich einfach.

Pin1: PWM signal (from VGA header) 2x wires into this pin
Pin2: RPM sense (from Fan #1) 1x wires here
Pin3: +12V 2x wires here
Pin4: Ground 2x wires here
Pin5: RPM sense (from Fan #2) 1x wires here

PWM fan pinout
Pin1: Ground
Pin2: +12V
Pin3: RPM
Pin4: PWM


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Da bin ich grade leicht überfragt... 
Ist es ein 5-Pin-Anschluss einer Asus?


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Da bin ich grade leicht überfragt...
> Ist es ein 5-Pin-Anschluss einer Asus?


 
Jap - genau


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Wie man da die einzelnen Kabel umbelegen muss, dass ein 4-Pin am Anschluss der Karte regelbar ist, weiß ichpersönlich leider nicht, es gibt aber fertige Bastellösungen, anhand deren man das sicherlich nachvollziehen könnte.
Ideal für den Morpheus wäre wohl eine Lösung dieser Art.


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Wie man da die einzelnen Kabel umbelegen muss, dass ein 4-Pin am Anschluss der Karte regelbar ist, weiß ichpersönlich leider nicht, es gibt aber fertige Bastellösungen, anhand deren man das sicherlich nachvollziehen könnte.
> Ideal für den Morpheus wäre wohl eine Lösung dieser Art.



Wunderbar bestellt  Dann hat der Umbau noch bissl Zeit  bis der Shit aus China kommt.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Da warste aber schnell. 
Wollte noch anmerken, dass kürzlich ein User mit einem anderen (nicht diesem Adapter) die Lüfter des ACX auf seiner 580 NICHT regeln konnte, sie liefen stets volle Pulle - aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieser Adapter hier seinen Dienst tun wird.


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Das haben meine Testlüfter auch getan. da fehlt das RPM Signal.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Das wäre natürlich ärgerlich...  Wieso Asus hier so einen Sonderweg geht, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ja sind zwei RPM Signale drauf .. Für jeden Lüfter eine


----------



## veteran (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



myLoooo schrieb:


> Ja sind zwei RPM Signale drauf .. Für jeden Lüfter eine


 
Ich habe das spielchen mit der 780er direct oc gerade durch, der 5 pin Anschluß der 780er Asus funktioniert mit den Adapter zwar, aber die Lüfter laufen nur auf volle Pulle

Deshalb habe ich jetzt den Morpheus bzw die Lüfter übers Mainbord gesteuert.

@myloooo
Bau den Morpheus auf die 780er und steuere die Lüfter übers Mainbord, oder Lüftersteuerung, das funzt super


----------



## Framinator (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Sehr schöner Test zum bisher besten GPU Luftkühler den es zu kaufen gibt. Fettes Teil und ebenso fettes Review. Weiter so an den TE. Top Arbeit!

Der Preis geht voll und ganz in Ordnung. Einfach ein tolles Teil und das Fazit sagt ja alles Vielleicht würde ich bei Contra nicht recht teuer schreiben. Der Preis ist wie gesagt doch recht Human bei der Leistung die erbracht wird. Man könnte auch 60-70 Euro verlangen ohne Lüfter. Wert wäre es der Morpheus


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Vielen Dank fürs Lob, ich werde mich bemühen.


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juni 2014)

veteran schrieb:


> Ich habe das spielchen mit der 780er direct oc gerade durch, der 5 pin Anschluß der 780er Asus funktioniert mit den Adapter zwar, aber die Lüfter laufen nur auf volle Pulle  Deshalb habe ich jetzt den Morpheus bzw die Lüfter übers Mainbord gesteuert.  @myloooo Bau den Morpheus auf die 780er und steuere die Lüfter übers Mainbord, oder Lüftersteuerung, das funzt super


  Hast du schon den 5-Pin Adapter ? Oder Nicht? Ich glaube eher das du nur den 4 Pin Adapter benutzt hast. Im Englischen Foren haben die Lüfter Regelung über die Karte mit den Adapter zum Laufen gebracht.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

@beren2707 Nur nicht so schüchtern, den Lob haste dir schon verdient


----------



## veteran (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



myLoooo schrieb:


> Hast du schon den 5-Pin Adapter ? Oder Nicht? Ich glaube eher das du nur den 4 Pin Adapter benutzt hast. Im Englischen Foren haben die Lüfter Regelung über die Karte mit den Adapter zum Laufen gebracht.



ja den dir auch beren2707 empfohlen hat, den habe ich mir bestellt, kam aus China glaube ich, war ein Versuch Wert aber wie gesagt die Lüfter laufen dann auf volle Last und es wird kein Tachosignal ausgelesen.

Will aber nicht bestreiten das wenn man mit den Kabeladapter rumbastelt also die Kabel vertauscht die richtigen Signale hinbekommt, das habe ich aber gelassen, war halt nicht notwendig.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Framinator schrieb:


> @beren2707 Nur nicht so schüchtern, den Lob haste dir schon verdient


 
Habe einfach nicht mit so viel Zuspruch gerechnet und bin von der Resonanz mittlerweile überwältigt  - so viel Rückmeldungen hatte ich in allen vorherigen Tests zusammen nicht einmal annähernd. Liegt aber auch am Morpheus, der ist mMn einfach ein Stück Hardware, das fast durchweg begeistert.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Auf 7V bringt der Morpheus die beste Leistung zwischen Lautstärke/Performance. Ich kauf mir so nen Kühler ja um Ruhe im Gehäuse zu haben. Das ist soweit meine Erfahrung. Einfach ein tolles Teil was leise kühlt.

@beren2707 Ja, der Morpheus ist ein tolles Stück Kühlkörper und dein Test ist eben sehr gefragt Freu dich doch über den Zuspruch. Bestätigt deine Leistung


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juni 2014)

veteran schrieb:


> ja den dir auch beren2707 empfohlen hat, den habe ich mir bestellt, kam aus China glaube ich, war ein Versuch Wert aber wie gesagt die Lüfter laufen dann auf volle Last und es wird kein Tachosignal ausgelesen.  Will aber nicht bestreiten das wenn man mit den Kabeladapter rumbastelt also die Kabel vertauscht die richtigen Signale hinbekommt, das habe ich aber gelassen, war halt nicht notwendig.



Ich will das über die Grafikkarte regeln. Hast du auch das Adapter Kabel probiert was beim Asus dabei war und ein 4-PWM Adapter plus 2xLüfter  angeschlossen?


----------



## veteran (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



myLoooo schrieb:


> Ich will das über die Grafikkarte regeln. Hast du auch das Adapter Kabel probiert was beim Asus dabei war und ein 4-PWM Adapter plus 2xLüfter  angeschlossen?



Ich habe den Artic xtreme2 draufgehabt, da der von meiner 580er noch rumlag, erst mit den normalen 4Pin Anschluss an den 5Pin von Asus, da liefen die Lüfter auf min. Drehzahl aber mehr nicht.
Danach habe ich mir wie schon erwähnt den Adapter 4Pin auf 5Pin bestellt und den artic nochmal angeschlossen und die Lüfter liefen auf Vollast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sah das aus mit den Accelero xtreme 2 (ohne Adapter)


----------



## myLoooo (3. Juni 2014)

Hmmmm...

Normal soll die Belegung so sein.

Pin1: PWM signal (from VGA header) 2x wires into this pin
Pin2: RPM sense (from Fan #1) 1x wires here
Pin3: +12V 2x wires here
Pin4: Ground 2x wires here
Pin5: RPM sense (from Fan #2) 1x wires here

PWM fan pinout
Pin1: Ground
Pin2: +12V
Pin3: RPM
Pin4: PWM


----------



## veteran (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



myLoooo schrieb:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Normal soll die Belegung so sein.
> 
> ...



Ja ich habe mich beim Asus PCB über die 5Pin Geschichte auch ein bischen  geärgert, aber hilft ja nichts, die Lüftersteuerung über die Karte  funzt halt nicht, so das ich es übers Mainbord laufen habe und das geht  prima und ist völlig ok


----------



## ebastler (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Mit MyLoos Infos sollte sich eigentlich recht einfach ein Adapter löten lassen


----------



## beren2707 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Eigentlich schon - mangels vorhandener Custom-Asus mit 5-Pin kann ich das aber momentan leider nicht testen; die neueste Asus, die noch hier rumgammelt, ist aus der 8xxx-Serie.  
Vlt. legt er ja selbst noch Hand an, wenn der andere Adapter nicht so will, wie er es eigentlich sollte.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ich löte meinen sowieso um... Erst der Arctic-Adapter, dann ein Noctua Y Kabel (welches recht dick ist) ist mir viel zu unelegant.
Kabel sind zu lang, zu viele Stecker gurken rum, unmöglich elegant zu verlegen. Ich muss nur mal die benötigten Längen abmessen, dann werden Adapter und Y-Kabel gekillt und zusammengelötet...


----------



## beren2707 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ein kleines HowTo zu diesem Vorhaben würde bestimmt einige User interessieren.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Das kann ich gerne machen, hatte mir eigentlich erwartet, dass das kleine Lövorhaben recht einleuchtend ist.

Soll ichs in meinem Tagebuch vorstellen, oder nen Thread aufmachen? Eher letzteres, oder?


----------



## myLoooo (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn der Adapter da ist wird sofort gelötet und umgebaut.


----------



## veteran (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



myLoooo schrieb:


> Wenn der Adapter da ist wird sofort gelötet und umgebaut.



Ich hatte ja auch im Post vorher schon erwähnt das wenn man die Kabel vertauscht bzw umlötet warscheinlich die richtigen Signale bekommt, aber ich halt dann die Mainbord Variante genommen habe.

Aber wäre natürlich cool wenn du umlötest und das Ergebniss dann bekannt gibst


----------



## beren2707 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



ebastler schrieb:


> Das kann ich gerne machen, hatte mir eigentlich erwartet, dass das kleine Lövorhaben recht einleuchtend ist.
> 
> Soll ichs in meinem Tagebuch vorstellen, oder nen Thread aufmachen? Eher letzteres, oder?


 Ich denke, dass es evtl. noch mehr Besitzer einer 5-Pin-Karte mit Umrüstwillen zu Morpheus o.ä. geben sollte, somit wird die Nachfrage nach solchen Maßnahmen vmtl. steigen. Daher würde ichs, auch im Sinne der besseren Auffindbarkeit mittels Forensuche, in einem eigenen Thread vorstellen.


----------



## myLoooo (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ich würde ein Peter 2 für 25,- Euro bekommen. Oder doch lieber den Morpheus - ich glaube bei dem Preis ^^


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Für 25€ würde ich nicht zögern und den Peter 2 nehmen.  Auf welche Karte soll der Peter 2 denn, auf eine 780 (Ti) oder eine 290(X)?


----------



## myLoooo (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ich habe eine GTX 780


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Dann gibts mMn keinen Grund für 30€ mehr den Morpheus zu nehmen.
Würde also den Peter 2 für 25€ kaufen, dazu noch gute Lüfter besorgen (falls noch nicht vorhanden) und du hast vergleichbare Leistung zum deutlich kleineren Preis.


----------



## myLoooo (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

So Update:

Ich hab netterweise von veteran sein 5-Pin Adapter bekommen. Habe zwei Pins umgesteckt.
Voilá funktioniert wie sonst 

Problem nur das die anderen Adapter auf 4-PIN VGA Anschluss somit warte ich auf die Gelid VGA Adpater dann Normal auf 4-Pin zugehen.


----------



## ratzefummel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Tach auch,

während ich nun schon seit einiger Zeit den Thread still und heimlich verfolgte, wurde das Kribbeln in den Fingern immer stärker meiner Grafikkarte den Morpheus zu spendieren. Als dann zum Leidwesen meines Geldbeutels Herr Woiferl94 sagte, dass der Morpheus auch auf die 780 Classified passt, naja, da war der Drops gelutscht... 

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht meinerseits:
Heute Mittag gleich ausgepackt, bestaunt und anschließend verbaut. Wirklich leichtes Montagesystem, auch anschaulich bebildert und beschrieben. Da der Kühler recht massig ausschaut, hatte ich mir Sorgen bezüglich des Gewichts gemacht, allerdings ist der Kühler samt Lüfter unwesentlich schwerer als der vorher verbaute ACX-Kühler. Verbaut wurden 2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PLPS, garniert mit Gelid GC-Extreme-WLP. Die Lüfter werden über die Karte gesteuert.

Momentan laufen die Lüfter bei 80% konstant (HWiNFO gibt 1400 U/min an). 
1,212V liegen an (effektiv ~ 1,200V) bei 1261mhz / 1802mhz-Takt -  alle angaben bei 29°C Raumtemperatur. 

Im Idle liegt die Temperatur bei 33°C (vorher 40°C)
Unter Last (Valley Benchmark, Heaven Benchmark) liegt die Temperatur bei maximal 65°C - pendelt sich aber meist bei 63°C ein. - (vorher bei 82°C - Lüfter ebenfalls auf 80%)
Bei den Spielen schauts ähnlich aus (Battlefield 3, Skyrim mit Mods Downsampling etc.) liegen die Temps bei 58°C max. - (vorher 78°C).

Alles in allem kann ich den Morpheus ebenfalls nur weiterempfehlen, das der Unterschied so groß ausfallen würde, trotz oder gerade wegen dem momentanen Klima, ist wirklich erstaunlich. Dabei sind die Lüfter wirklich nicht aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse herauszuhören.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## myLoooo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

120mm oder 140mm?

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm (T14025-MR-PWM/BL027) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



myLoooo schrieb:


> 120mm oder 140mm?
> 
> be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm (T14025-MR-PWM/BL027) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Meines Wissens passen 140mm nicht auf den Morpheus


----------



## ebastler (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Schon 120mm Lüfter sind breiter als der Kühler, 2 140er hätten, ohne Modifikationen, nicht Platz!


----------



## myLoooo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hab jetzt den Peter 2


----------



## Axonia (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



myLoooo schrieb:


> 120mm oder 140mm?
> 
> be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm (T14025-MR-PWM/BL027) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 


Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens passen 140mm nicht auf den Morpheus


 
Aber glaube er spricht hier von dem Peter 2, oder ? 
Dort passen afaik auch 140er Modelle


----------



## myLoooo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Die Frage war ob sich der Aufpreis von knapp 7 Euro lohnt ..oder besser gesagt die 20m³/h


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Axonia schrieb:


> Aber glaube er spricht hier von dem Peter 2, oder ?
> Dort passen afaik auch 140er Modelle


 
Achso ja stimmt


----------



## veteran (12. Juni 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt den Peter 2



Haste ihn schon verbaut?


----------



## myLoooo (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hab ihn leider noch nicht erhalten - warte seit Dienstag.


----------



## myLoooo (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Update:
Peter 2 ist angekommen und direkt angefangen alles umzubauen.
Die Lüftersteuerung über das ASUS PCB funktioniert einwandfrei.
Die Temperaturen sind super zur Sommerzeit.

Das Einzige was mich stört ist die Lüfterhalterung des Peter 2
Hab ein paar Bilder eingefügt.

Raumtemperatur = 22 bis 26 Grad Celsius


----------



## Woiferl94 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

@my Loooo: Auf den Chokes hättest du die Kühlerchen aber nicht kleben müssen


----------



## myLoooo (15. Juni 2014)

War bei Alpenföhn so beschrieben. Na ja egal


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Es schadet nichts, bringt aber auch nicht wirklich was - passt.  Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass die Karte jetzt leise und kühl ist.


----------



## veteran (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Mal kurz was anderes auch wenn es hier nicht unbedingt zum Thema beiträgt, hatte auch schon hier im anderen Thread die Frage gestellt aber noch keine Antwort bekommen,

Also als ich meinen 3770K geköpft habe im April, da hatte ich  4,5GHz bei 1.200V so ca 70 Grad mit Prime (smal FFT)

Jetzt habe ich bei 4,5GHz mit 1.200V so um die 81 Grad mit Prime 95

Sind ca* 10 Grad* mehr im Sommer normal oder ein bischen viel??


Der Morpheus hat ja jetzt auch keine 10 Grad mehr als sonst


----------



## Woiferl94 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Es schadet nichts, bringt aber auch nicht wirklich was - passt.  Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass die Karte jetzt leise und kühl ist.


 
Ja das stimmt, was mich wundert ist das der Kühler dann noch passt


----------



## ebastler (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



veteran schrieb:


> Mal kurz was anderes auch wenn es hier nicht unbedingt zum Thema beiträgt, hatte auch schon hier im anderen Thread die Frage gestellt aber noch keine Antwort bekommen,
> 
> Also als ich meinen 3770K geköpft habe im April, da hatte ich  4,5GHz bei 1.200V so ca 70 Grad mit Prime (smal FFT)
> 
> ...


 
Doch, ich bin mit der selben Lüfterkurve in kurzer Zeit von 64°C in Spielen auf 69-70°C hochgegangen.

Meine 4670K ist nun auch im Leerlauf auf 40° (war sie jedenfalls gestern Mittag, heute ists hier wieder viel kühler geworden), normal war ich knapp über 30°C.


----------



## veteran (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



ebastler schrieb:


> Doch, ich bin mit der selben Lüfterkurve in kurzer Zeit von 64°C in Spielen auf 69-70°C hochgegangen.
> 
> Meine 4670K ist nun auch im Leerlauf auf 40° (war sie jedenfalls gestern Mittag, heute ists hier wieder viel kühler geworden), normal war ich knapp über 30°C.



Ja in Spielen bin ich jetzt auch so bei 60-62 Grad, vorher war ich so bei 55 Grad, allerdings habe ich 24/7 nur auf 4,2 GHz und nicht 4,5GHz weil es kaum einen Unterschied macht.

Na dann ist es wohl bei Prime im Sommer so, das es mal im Kern so 10 Grad wärmer wird


----------



## Reflexion (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ich habe mir den Raijintek-Morpheus bestellt und überlege meine Asus R9 290 ref.  mit dem Takt 1040/1300 MHz laufen zu lassen, nur der vram wird ja wie man sieht sehr viel heißer, wie viel Grad ist eigentlich ok... und ist der Verschleiß dadurch nicht enorm?

PS: Guter Kurztest


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Nicht der VRAM, die VRMs (= Spannungswandler).  
Nein, die mit dem Morpheus erreichten Werte sind mMn absolut unbedenklich. Die Spannungswandler sind für einen Betrieb bei 125° spezifiziert. Bis 90°C würde ich mir wenig Gedanken machen, auch 100°C sind mMn noch vertretbar.

Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## Reflexion (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ok, Danke  Also stirbt dadurch die karte nicht schneller... dumme frage aber die Karte senkt denn takt ja bei zu hoher Temp. ist dieses denn auch der Fall wen die VRMs zu heiß werden ? oder nur bei dem GPU... PS: Deine r9 290 müsste ja schon bald schneller als eine r9 290x sein..trotz der paar fehlenden Shadereinheiten..^^


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Bitte sehr. 
Nein, ich würde sogar behaupten, dass die nur leicht erhöhten VRM-Temperaturen der Karte nicht schaden und sie dank deutlich niedrigerer GPU-Temperatur sogar länger überleben dürfte. Eine Taktsenkung erfolgt nicht, diese orientiert sich ja an der GPU. Dort ist man vom normalen 94°C-Templimit mit dem Morpheus stets meilenweit entfernt. Selbst mit 1100 MHz habe ich trotz meiner zahmen Lüfterkurve auch im bisherigen Sommer keinerlei Probleme gehabt. 

Mit entsprechendem Takt ist sie das auch, aber die 290X kann man ja auch noch übertakten, dann gleicht sich das wieder aus.  Bin mit der Performance aber ziemlich zufrieden. Bleibe vorerst in Spielen, in denen ich die Power benötige, bei 1100MHz, auch wenn mit OV >1150 MHz drin sind. Da fällt mir persönlich aber die Effizienz zu sehr in den Keller.


----------



## Reflexion (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Nochmals Danke, denke ich werde es nicht übertreiben auch wenn ich bei einem gelesen habe das selbst 1200Mhz drin sind mit dem Morpheus.  Ich denke den Wert der Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC ist schon ganz ordentlich, GPU-Takt: 1.000 MHz(vllt bringen ich Sie auf 1100Mhz) Speichertakt: 1.300 MHz (mehr als ausreichend). denke was die Tri-X OC kann, wird der Morpheus auch gebacken bekommen^^ hoffe nur das ich an der spannung nix ändern muss, als Kühler Regelung nehme ich dann mein Asus GPU Tweak.   Blöde Frage am Rande war in der Apotheke udn habe mir Isopropylalk gekauft 70%tigen... mir wurde gesagt dass dies besser sei als 98%tiger Oo... Naja schaden wird es nicht ist wenigstens nicht wie bei Nagellackentferner mit *Duft* versehen ^^


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Nochmals gern geschehen. 
Ach, das wirst du je nach Karte mMn locker hinbekommen. Habe mit meiner Karte eben ein relativ OC-unfreudiges Modell mit hoher Spannung, die sich wegen des VRAMs nicht reduzieren lässt, erwischt.  An der Temperatur sollte es (mit entsprechend variablen Lüftern) nicht scheitern. Der Morpheus sollte auch oberhalb von 1200 MHz noch gute Werte erreichen können, wenn die 290 es denn zulassen möchte. 
Puh, "besser" würde ich nicht sagen, wenn Isopropanol mit hoher Reinheit vorliegt (hatte eine Flasche mit ~99% besorgt), kann mans ja immer noch mit destilliertem Wasser verdünnen, wenn man das möchte.  Sollte trotzdem keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Reflexion (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

.. habe diese hier; Grafikkarten - R9290-4GD5 - ASUS ist die auch OC unfreundlich, bzw woran erkenne ich das überhaupt?


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Das ist von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich, da gibts bei Referenz-Modellen auch keine weiteren relevanten Unterschiede. Wenn man Glück hat, erwischt man einen guten Chip, der sich leicht takten lässt und wenig Spannung braucht, wenn nicht, dann hat man eben Pech.


----------



## Reflexion (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ok, also ein und die selbe Karte vom selben Herstelle unterschiedlich gut taktbar sein.. schon komisch wenn doch alles Maschinell und vor allem mit dem selben Bausätzen versehen ist. Nun weiß ich bescheid. Hilft mir echt ein Stück weiter....


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Jop, da gibts eben immer Schwankungen bzgl. der Qualität eines Chips.
Das freut mich; bei weiteren Nachfragen stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoidberg80 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Tolle Anleitung. Hat mir nochmal perfekt zum Abgleichen gedient. Ich habe bei mir vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls den Morpheus auf meine R9 290X gebastelt. Temperaturen der GPU sind super kühl.  Mir ist aufgefallen das VRM1 bei mir die 109 Grad erreicht hat (allerdings im MSI Kombuster Burn in Test). Das klingt mir etwas hoch. Habe die Lüfterkurve nun etwas agressiver eingestellt (75% ab 73 Grad GPU). Jetzt bleibt VRM1 bei Maximal 90 Grad im Burn in Test (diesmal mit offener Seitentür meines alten Chieftek Towers - der ist was Abluft angeht nicht mehr der aktuellste). Ist da ggf. was falsch montiert? VMR 2 ist im Burn-In 25-30 Grad kühler.

Und ich blicke nach wie vor nicht durch... ist VRM1 der Lange Kühler welche mit den PushPins verankert wurde? Also diese lange Reiche der Spannungswandler welche am Ender der GraKa sitzt (also nicht neben der Slotblende)? Weil dann kann ich theoretisch da bei der Montage nichts falsch gemacht haben.  Oder ist es evtl. einfach der extreme MSI Kombuster Test! Furmark kommt nicht so hoch.

Hardware:
R9 290X (PowerColor) @Stock Clock
Morpheus mit 2 Viper 12cm 1900RPM Lüfter mit einem Luftstrom von 141.75 m3/h und statischem Druck von 2.98 mm-H2O. 

Restliche Lüfter:
CPU Kühlung: Noctua NH-U12P mit 2x12 cm Enermax Lüftern (PWM 500 - 1200/1500/1800 rpm)
1x 12cm Gehäuseabluft 1500 RPM (zum rausdrücken aus dem Gehäuse)+ 1x12 cm vor/in dem Gehäuse (1000 RPM) zum durchpusten.
CPU i7 3770K @Stock Clock


----------



## beren2707 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Müsste am Kombustor liegen. Der Furmark und seine Varianten sind mMn absolute WorstCase-Szenarien für maximale Hitze bei GPU und (besonders) VRMs. Ich würde mich eher an den Werten in Spielen und/oder Benchmarks orientieren. Ich komme selten über ~80-85°C bei den VRMs, auch mit ordentlichem OC.

VRM1 ist dabei die längliche Anordnung der VRMs rechts von der GPU und wird i.d.R. deutlich wärmer als VRM2 (die I/O-Wandler links oben auf dem PCB).

Achja, fast vergessen: Vielen Dank fürs Lob!  Werde demnächst (wenn ich einmal Zeit habe) evtl. ein kleines Update einfügen (Regelung per Speedfan, Auslesen der Werte mit GPU-Z, Tests mit minimaler Lüfterdrehzahl etc.).


----------



## zoidberg80 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Wow danke für die schnelle Antwort... habe ich überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet  Auf die Upgrades von deinem Test bin ich gespannt! In den Spielen erreiche ich ca. 80 Grad VRM1. Denke das liegt im Rahmen & Schuld ist wohl nur der Kombuster. Furmark erreicht diese Temperatur wie gesagt bei mir nicht.

Nochmal zum VRM1... ich habe dazu einfach mal dein Bild von seite 1 verwendet. Hoffe das ist okay... sonst lösche ich es sofort wieder. Das in der roten Umrandung ist VRM1 oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



zoidberg80 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum VRM1... ich habe dazu einfach mal dein Bild von seite 1 verwendet. Hoffe das ist okay... sonst lösche ich es sofort wieder. Das in der roten Umrandung ist VRM1 oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtisch!

Teste deine Temps besser mit Heaven oder Valley Benchmark bzw. Alltagsbetrieb, also Zocking. Furmark und Kombuster find ich völlig unnütz.


----------



## zoidberg80 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Super Danke euch!! 

im Heaven Benchmark bleibt die Karte unter 80 Grad bei dem VRM1!  Und in Spielen geht sie auch nicht drüber. Schönen Sonntag euch allen


----------



## DARPA (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Dann passts doch


----------



## Schmenki (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Moin Zusammen,

ich bin ja schon lange Abonnent des Threads hier und jetzt brauch ich doch mal entscheidungshilfe 
Ich hatte geplant meinen Rechner aufzurüsten aber was eigentlich gar keinen Sinn macht.
Deswegen wollte ich meiner R9 290 noch ein wenig die Sporen geben.

Problem sind natürlich die VRM1... Bei +80mV, +50 PT und 1100MHz kommen die VRM1 bis auf 90° in Valley Benchmark.

Kühler ist ein modifizierter Artic Extreme III mit 2x SW 120mm Lüfter + Original Kühlplatte von der R9 + Backplate.

Jetzt die Frage. Ist mit dem Morpheus mehr drin? Vr allem der schwarze hat es mir angetan weil ich auch den schwarzen Genesis habe 

Ich glaube die Volt anzeige in der Signatur stimmt nicht ganz. Habe eine Asic von 78% und deswegen doch relativ wenig Spannung anliegen.


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

... ich kann dir aus Erfahrung den Morpheus ans Herz legen. Hatte mit dem ACX IV schlechtere Werte. 
Hatte auch die herkömmliche Variante ohne die Heizbackplate probiert. Min. waren 10°C niedrigere Temps beim Morpheus.
Ist einfach für ne 290er das Optimum.


----------



## Schmenki (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Moin moin,

so Morpheus black ist montiert mit einer modifizierten XSPC Backplate + modifizierter Original-Grundplatte.
Mit den Temperaturen bin ich bei den VRM1 noch nicht 100% zufrieden.
Bei Heaven pendeln die sich bei ca. 88° ein nach 30min mit 1100MHz.

Lüfter sind SW 120mm.
Habe noch eLoops zu Hause die bis 2000 Umdrehungen laufen.
Überlege ob ich die mal ausprobieren soll.

Was meint ihr?

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Naja, so viel besser als der ACX III kühlt der Morpheus nicht, wenn man nur den Kühlkörper nutzt. Er ist dem ACX  aufgrund seines speziell auf die VRMs der 290(X) zugeschnittenen VRM-Kühlers überlegen, aber die kleinen Kühlerchen des ACX hast du ja nie genutzt sondern die modifizierte Grundplatte des Referenzkühlers. Da du diese nun weiterhin nutzt, kann logischerweise bei den VRM-Temperaturen im Vergleich zu vorher nicht viel passieren.
Die SW sind zwar gute Lüfter, für den Morpheus mMn jedoch nicht ideal; bei welchen Drehzahlen werden die genannten Temperaturen erreicht? Wenn du eh noch ungenutzte eLoops hast, würde ich diese auf jeden Fall zumindest testweise nutzen.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Schmenki (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hi Beren,

haben mich dann nicht 100% korrekt ausgedrückt.
Den speziellen VRM1 Kühler habe ich in Benutzung. Die Grundplatte habe ich in 3 Teile gesägt und ein Teil deckt jetzt die Speicherchips ab und ein kleiner Teil ist hinten am PCB damit die Backplate richtig montiert werden kann.
Der richtige VRM1 Kühler der beim Morpheus bei liegt habe ich also genutzt.

Naja werde mal nachher die eLoops drauf schnallen und mir das Ergebnis anschauen.

Werd dann auch mal Fotos machen damit man das besser versteht 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Wenn man die Info hat, ist es sonnenklar.  Bei der nicht weiter erläuterten Nutzung der Grundplatte ging ich nachvollziehbarerweise jedoch davon aus, dass diese VRM1 einbezieht (das war ja ursprünglich auch Sinn und Zweck der Grundplattenmodifizierung). Bilder sind also nicht notwendig fürs Verständnis. 
Die Drehzahlen der SW würden mich nach wie vor interessieren. Wie schauts mit dem Luftstrom im Midgard (sofern das noch genutzt werden sollte) aus?


----------



## Schmenki (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ich sollte mal mein Profil updaten 
Also ich habe jetzt ein Define R5 mit 2 front Lüftern und 1x Boden - 140mm SW auf 7V
Hinten ein 140mm lüfter raus der sich an die Lüfterkurve der Grafikkarte orientiert --> Also bei Last 100% Umdrehungen.

Bei Last und >60° der Grafikkarte laufen die SW2 dann auf 1500 Umdrehungen.


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Das wäre hilfreich. 
Eigentlich eine recht ordentliche Belüftung (Verkabelung ist angemessen aufgeräumt?), aber hast du wirklich 3x einblasend (Front und Boden) und nur 1x ausblasend (Heck)?
1500 U/Min. sind mMn recht viel, die VRM-Temperatur liegt also trotz dieser Drehzahl vor? Welche Spannung ist für die 1,1 GHz nötig?


----------



## Schmenki (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Das wäre hilfreich.


Schon passiert 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine recht ordentliche Belüftung (Verkabelung ist angemessen aufgeräumt?), aber hast du wirklich 3x einblasend (Front und Boden) und nur 1x ausblasend (Heck)?


Ja Verkabelung is ok, ja 3x rein und 1x raus. Ist halt ein Überdruck wobei ich den unteren wohl noch rausnehme. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> 1500 U/Min. sind mMn recht viel, die VRM-Temperatur liegt also trotz dieser Drehzahl vor? Welche Spannung ist für die 1,1 GHz nötig?


Ich habe jetzt einfach mal die technischen Daten der SW2 genommen wo 1500U/Min dran steht. Muss aber mal zu Hause schauen wie viel effektiv anliegt.
Gleiche mit der Spannung. Meine bei +100mV liegt um die 1,15V VDDC an. Mehr dann heute Abend.


----------



## Schmenki (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Nabend,

So nochmal alles laufen lassen.
+100mV ist 1,15V bei meiner Karte.

Die SW2 laufen bei 100% mit 1200 bzw 1350 U/min
Temps bei heaven nach 30min 74 grad gpu und 90 grad vrm1.

Danach die eloops dran gemacht und auf 1350 U/min fixiert.
Temps nach 30min - 71 grad gpu und 87 grad vrm1.

Dann mal eloops mit 100% bei 1700U/min kühlt die karte direk runter auf 66 grad gpu und 75 grad vrm1 obwohl ich den chip auf 1150mhz gestellt habe. Flüster leise ist das nicht aber naja.
Beim morpheus sind lüfter mit hohem luftdruck sind wohl besser...

Btw.
Sind die Lüfter bei euch auch so locker?
Ist sehr wackelig...


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Schon bessere Werte. 
Nunja, der Morpheus profitiert besonders bei VRM1 von Lüftern mit ordentlich Druck - daher erziele ich mit meinen PLPS auch ziemlich gute Werte in Anbetracht von Drehzahl und Lautstärke.
Wackelig ist es nicht, die Lüfter sitzen bei mir an sich sehr gut.


----------



## Schmenki (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Habe die Klammern ein wenig gebogen und jetzt hält es auch besser. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch die pwm eloops kaufen soll um die über die Karte laufen zu lassen


----------



## CSOger (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Interessiere mich schon ne Weile für den Kühler.
@*beren2707*
Vielen Dank übrigens nochmal für den tollen Test !
Nur war ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob er auf meine Karte passt.

XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation 8GB (R9-290X-8DFD) - Daten- und Preisvergleich

Hab die Jungs mal angeschrieben.
Heute kam endlich die Nachricht vom Raijintek Support.
Sehr schön...dann wird das Teil jetzt bestellt.


----------



## beren2707 (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Bitte sehr und vielen Dank fürs Lob! 
Die 290X DD 8GiB hat afaik ein PCB im Referenzdesign, daher ist der Morpheus mMn die beste Wahl für die Karte, wenn es um einen Luftkühler geht.
Welche Lüfter wirst du verwenden? Über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zu Montage und vorher/nachher würden wir uns alle sicherlich sehr freuen!


----------



## Schmenki (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hier mal meine Bilder von gestern.
Ganz ehrlich. Eigentlich hätte Raijintek auch gerne einen schwarzen VRM1 Kühler dabei tun können 

Habe heute dann mal PWM Lüfter bestellt um die über die Platine laufen zu lassen. 

Habt ihr das graue Wärmeleitpad für den VRM1 Kühler benutzt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Sehr schön, die Optik in Verbindung mit der Backplate gefällt mir sehr gut.  In der Tat wirkt der silberne VRM-Kühler etwas störend, da hätte sich Raijintek mehr Mühe geben können und ein echtes Black-Kit veröffentlichen sollen. 

Ja, ich habe eines der grauen WLPs verwendet.


----------



## Schmenki (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Man muss auch sagen, dass die Backplate auch verdammt heiß wird


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Schmenki schrieb:


> Man muss auch sagen, dass die Backplate auch verdammt heiß wird



... hast du unter die Backplate noch WLPads zusättzlich gemacht? Im Original sind ja nur bei den VRM welche drunter.
Schwarz ist auch schön, aber im Gehäuse unterm Tisch ist es dunkel, da könnte ich es nicht bewundern.


----------



## Schmenki (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... hast du unter die Backplate noch WLPads zusättzlich gemacht? Im Original sind ja nur bei den VRM welche drunter.
> Schwarz ist auch schön, aber im Gehäuse unterm Tisch ist es dunkel, da könnte ich es nicht bewundern.



Ja genau ich habe unter der Backplate auf Höhe der VRM1 noch Wärmeleitpads gelegt. Hab mir das ein wenig abgeschaut bei dem Arctic Extreme IV.

Sieht ja nicht nur schick aus sondern die Karte ist dadurch viel stabiler und "hängt" nicht durch.


----------



## CSOger (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter wirst du verwenden? Über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zu Montage und vorher/nachher würden wir uns alle sicherlich sehr freuen!



Da schaue ich gerade bei Caseking.
Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.
Da ich kein "Silent Freak" bin ist mir die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig.
Klar...nen kleiner Erfahrungsbericht (Montage/Temperaturen vorher,nacher) kommt dann auch.


----------



## Schmenki (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Ich habe mir vorhin die B12-P bestellt.
Die können langsam aber wenn ich mal doch die Karte ausreizen will auch bis zu 2000 U/min 
Achja und sehen cool aus


----------



## CSOger (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorhin die B12-P bestellt.
> Die können langsam aber wenn ich mal doch die Karte ausreizen will auch bis zu 2000 U/min
> 
> 
> ...




Die hatte ich auch schon aufn Radar.
Cool wäre (für mich persönlich) wenn es die Teile in schwarz geben würde.


----------



## Schmenki (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Habe heute mal dem Support geschrieben von Raijintek.

Ausschnitt aus meiner Mail:
"But I have one thing which is not so nice. The whole cooler is black but the small coolers are still silver. I am just using the VRM1 cooler from the Morpheus packet but with the silver heatsink it looks really poor. Maybe Raijintek can improve this product with new black small coolers?"

Folgende Antwort habe ich bekommen:
"Hallo Christian,


Vielen Dank für deine Info… Ich werde das mit TW besprechen und sehen was sich da machen lässt!
 "

Mal sehen ob da was passiert


----------



## Schmenki (6. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Tag zusammen,

so also meine eLoops B12-P sind installiert und laufen auch über die Karte.

Testweise mal 1130/1250MHz @ 1,15V über Heaven 1e Stunde laufen lassen mit 100% Lüfter (ca. 1800 U/min)
GPU = 65° - VRM1 = 73°

Also ich denke das lässt sich dann doch sehen


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Moin,

da der Morpheus die letzten Tage unter 50 Schleifen zu haben war, hab ich auch mal gewagt an meiner Graka rumzuschrauben. Den VRM1 Kühler find ich doch recht laberig von der Montage her.

290 Tri-X auf Standardwerte: GPU unter 50°C , VRM1 bei 61°C, VRM2 bei 54°C

Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie macht man das man Bilder klein einfügt. Krieg das nie hin.


----------



## Tony130 (24. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

was sagt ihr wird die Raijintek Morpheus auf die r9 390x passen^^


----------



## Gohrbi (25. März 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

... klar doch ... absolut ... Spaß beiseite, wenn die ersten draußen sind, dann sicher.... alles andere denke ich ist reine Spekulation. 
... von der Leistung her denke ich schon, wenn sie mit dem 290X Hitzkopf super zurecht kommt. Habe noch kein Bild gesehen, außer mal von vorn,
aber das ist unbrauchbar für eine Aussage.


----------



## maximusoptimus (8. April 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Hi 

ich hab ne hitzköpfige MSI R9 290x die schon mal auf 85grad recht laut wird, und das ohne oc
das würde ich gerne ändern, vielleicht mit dem Morpheus.
Da ich später vielleicht nochmal ne 2. 290x kaufen werde und dann auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen werde habe ich mal ne Frage.
Bekommt man die kleinen Kühlerchen eigentlich wieder ab, ohne Gewalt anzuwenden und dabei möglicherweise die Grafikkarte zu beschädigen?????


----------



## beren2707 (8. April 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Sofern man die mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpads verwendet, ist das sicherlich gar kein Problem. Ich selbst habe die Speicherkühler verklebt, da ich den Morpheus definitiv nicht mehr entfernen werde.


----------



## nicyboy (9. April 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Benötigt man diese VRM Kühler auch wenn man den Morpheus auf eine Evga GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 schnallen mag? Dort ist von Haus aus eine metallplatte über den VRMs verbaut. Sollte man diese Platte abnehmen und die beigelegten kühlblöcke nutzen?


----------



## v3nom (9. April 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Benötigt man diese VRM Kühler auch wenn man den Morpheus auf eine Evga GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 schnallen mag? Dort ist von Haus aus eine metallplatte über den VRMs verbaut. Sollte man diese Platte abnehmen und die beigelegten kühlblöcke nutzen?



Ich nutze den Morpheus auf meiner GTX 970 FTW+ ohne die zusätzlichen Kühlkörper. Front- und Backplate habe ich auf der Karte gelassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (9. April 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*

Schwer zu sagen, auf einer 980 habe ich noch keinen Morpheus montiert. Die VRM-Werte der SC sind bei Verwendung des ACX-Kühlers noch im Rahmen, es stellt sich nur die Frage, ob bei den niedrigeren Umdrehungen der Lüfter auf dem Morpheus die Kühlplatte oder die kleinen VRM-Kühlerchen besser sind.  Ich würde es entweder mit der Platte versuchen oder in Eigeninitiative einen ordentlichen VRM-Kühler zusägen (aus einem Strangkühlkörper) und verkleben.


----------



## nicyboy (12. April 2015)

*AW: [Kurz-Test] Eiszeit auf Hawaii - Raijintek Morpheus im Test*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Morpheus auf meiner GTX 970 FTW+ ohne die zusätzlichen Kühlkörper. Front- und Backplate habe ich auf der Karte gelassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay danke  Ich werde es einfach mal testen mit der platte. Wenn die Temperaturen nicht passen, kann ich immernoch die VRM Kühlblöcke verkleben.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juni 2015)

Mini-Update: Habe die ursprünglichen Angaben zur problematischen Drehzahlauslesung entfernt, da dies ja bereits wenige Wochen nach Fertigstellung des Tests nicht mehr der Fall war. Habe auch ein paar Bilder zur Nutzung von 0%-PWM und einer Lüfterkurve in Speedfan eingefügt.


----------



## bath92 (29. Juni 2015)

Erstmal  für den Test.

Gibt´s eigentilch irgendwo noch PWM Adapter für Grafikkarten? Oder Alternativen?

Caseking, nicht mehr lieferbar. https://www.caseking.de/arctic-pwm-adapter-fuer-vga-karten-zuad-367.html
Aquatunning, Lieferzeit 7-8 Wochen. Gelid VGA PWM Adapter | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Amazon, zwar lieferbar bei procooling, aber für unglaubliche 27€  Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Gelid VGA PWM Adapter


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Juni 2015)

Gibt's auch bei FrozenCPU, modDIY oder Quietpc. Dauert vom Versand her dann vermutlich genau so lange wie bei Aquatuning


----------



## bath92 (29. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Gibt's auch bei FrozenCPU, modDIY oder Quietpc. Dauert vom Versand her dann vermutlich genau so lange wie bei Aquatuning



Ok, werd die Shops mal durchgehen. 
Aber die Lieferzeit ist ja ne Frechheit. 
Selber löten wäre natürlich auch noch möglich.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juni 2015)

@bath92: Danke fürs Lob! 
Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass es dort Engpässe zu geben scheint. Mehr Bezugsmöglichkeiten sind mir aktuell nicht bekannt.

Für den Übergang wäre es evtl. möglich, die Lüfter an einem PWM-Port des Mainboards anzuschließen und per Speedfan ein Profil, das sich nach dem Temperatursensor der Karte richtet, zu erstellen.


----------



## bath92 (29. Juni 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Für den Übergang wäre es evtl. möglich, die Lüfter an einem PWM-Port des Mainboards anzuschließen und per Speedfan ein Profil, das sich nach dem Temperatursensor der Karte richtet, zu erstellen.



Kann über Speedfan die GPU-Temperatur ausgelesen werden?
Übers Bios bekomm ich nur MB- und CPU-Temperatur angezeigt und kann dementsprechend die Lüfter nur nach diesen Temperaturen regeln.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juni 2015)

Ist evtl. vom in der Karte verbauten Temperatursensor abhängig. Wie man in diesem Bild erkennen kann, ist die Auslesung der Temperaturen eines Referenzmodells problemlos möglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (29. Juni 2015)

@beren2707: Danke, dann werd ich´s erstmal über den PWN-Port für Gehäuselüfter am MB probieren. 

Wenn ich schon grad am fragen bin, der Morpheus passt schon auf die Vapor-X 290 Tri-X OC?


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juni 2015)

Bitte sehr; falls es klappen sollte, ist das eine recht komfortable Steuerungsmöglichkeit. Solltest du noch Tipps bzgl. Autostartfunktion von Speedfan benötigen (per Aufgabenplanung), kannst du dich im Bedarfsfall gerne melden. 
Klar, der passt. Man kann zwar nicht den VRM-Kühler nutzen, der bereits verbaute sollte jedoch ausreichen.


----------



## CSOger (10. Juli 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter wirst du verwenden? Über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht  zu Montage und vorher/nachher würden wir uns alle sicherlich sehr  freuen!



Heute endlich mal Zeit gehabt den Morpheus auf meine 290X 8GB zu basteln.
Keine Probleme gehabt und das ganze läuft bis jetzt.
Das nervigste war eigentlich nur den alten Kühler zu entfernen.
Dutzende Schrauben und viel Plaste.
Getestet wurde:
Bei 23 Grad Raumtemperatur.
5 Durchläufe Heaven,5x 3dMark.
(Mehr Zeit ist heute nicht um weiter zu testen)
54 Grad GPU Temperature,VRM 1 bei 67 Grad,VRM2 bei 65 Grad.
1100/1400 ohne Spannungserhöhung,Powerlimit+50.
Beide Lüfter (RAIJINTEK Boreas Beta)hängen erstmal an meiner Lüftersteuerung (ScytheKaze Master Pro)und liefen mit 1200 Umdrehungen.
Mal schauen ob ich die Lüfter noch an die Karte stecke.
Die Temperaturen sind im Vergleich zu dem XFX Teil sehr schön !
Netter Nebeneffekt ist das auch die Temperatur der CPU noch etwas runter gegangen ist.
Hier noch nen paar Bilder.


----------



## bath92 (27. Juli 2015)

So hab jetzt auch endlich meinen Morpheus verbauen können. 

Erster Eindruck --> 
Aber der Reihe nach. Die Montage an sich ist kein Problem, dürfen auch Leute mit zwei linken Händen schaffen.
Allerdings war die Demontage des Standardkühlers etwas knifflig. Liegt wohl daran, dass die WLP-Pads im Laufe der Zeit immer fester werden.
Dadurch waren etwas mehr Kraft und die Hebelwirkung eines Schraubendrehers notwendig. Ist der Werkskühler dann mal ab einfach an die Anleitung von Raijintek halten.
Optisch gefällt mir das ganze richtig gut, wobei der Werkskühler der Vapor auch schick war/ist. 

Musste allerdings etwas improvisieren, da meine Backplatte mit der Zeit ziemlich schief wurde. Hab einen übergebliebenen Kühlerbaustein zwischen Morpheus und dem
Kunststoffgehäuse der beiden 8-Pin-Anschlüsse der GPU geklemmt. Dadurch stützen sich die Beiden gegenseitig ab und die Krümmung ist fast verschwunden.
Als Lüfter verwende ich zwei SW2 120mm PWM mit Y-Kabel. Angeschlossen über einen PWM-Adapter speziell für Grafikkarten, funktioniert ohne Probleme solang man den
richtigen Lüfteranschluss auf der GPU verwendet (sofern zwei vorhanden sind). Bei der Vapor ist der innere zu verwenden, ansonsten hat man kein Tachosignal.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass bei der Vapor nur der mittlere Lüfter PWM beherrscht und die beiden äußeren (die sich im Idle abschalten) nur 3-Pin-Lüfter sind.
Die Kühlleistung ist bis jetzt, ohne lang an der Lüfterkurve rumexperimentiert zu haben etwas besser als die des Werkskühlers. Was vermutlich vor allem an den Unmengen an WLP
liegt die von Sapphire hier verwendet wurde. Hab leider kein Foto gemacht, aber es ist keine Untertreibung, wenn ich sage die Menge wäre für zehn GPU ausreichend gewesen. 
Hab jetzt im Übrigen auf Flüssigmetall-WLP verzichtet, war mir dann noch zu gefährlich wegen der umliegenden Bauteile.

Bestimmt ist noch das ein oder andere Grad mehr drin, wenn ich mich noch ans Optimieren der Lüfterkurve mache.
In Zahlen ausgedrückt: Idle ca. 5°C weniger unter Last ohne und mit OC 10°C weniger. Aber wie gesagt denke da geht noch was. 
VRM-Temperaturen sind völlig in Ordnung max. 93°C bei 1150/1400MHz. Hab übrigens den Standard VRM-Kühler von Sapphire draufgelassen.
Hier wären bestimmt auch nochmal paar Grad weniger möglich, wenn man die WLP-Pads erneuert.

Manche werden sich fragen wieso ich den (wohl) besten Werkskühler der 290(X)-Karten überhaupt gewechselt hab. Mein Ziel war es die Lautstärke soweit es irgendwie geht zu senken.
Und ich muss sagen, ja es hat funktioniert. Im Idle drehen die Gehäuselüfter (SW2 140mm 3-Pin) und CPU-Lüfter (Noctua NF-A15 PWM) mit ca. 400U/min, was ich nicht mehr wahrnehmen
kann und ich bin sehr geräuschempfindlich. Die GPU-Lüfter können auf 480U/min runtergeregelt werden, ebenfalls nicht hörbar. Die GPU-Temperatur schwankt dabei im Idle zwischen 32°C und 36°C.
Die maximale Drehzahl der SW2 liegt laut MSI-Afterburner bei ca. 1650U/min, es ist also noch Spielraum vorhanden. Ab 1000U/min ist dann ein leichter Luftzug wahrnehmbar, welcher aber
nicht wirklich stört und während ein Spiel läuft vom Sound übertönt wird. Mehr Kühlleistung bei gleicher Lautheit (oder noch weniger) ist wohl nur noch mit einer Custom-Wakü möglich.

Zu den Bildern: 
Auf dem dritten Bild sieht man noch Spuren von der Standard WLP, die war über alle Bauteile um den Chip herum verteilt und total verkrustet.
Der vorletzte Screenshot zeigt die Temps etc. nach Witcher 3.
Die etwas niedrigen FireStrike-Ergebnisse kommen daher, dass die CPU derzeit nur mit 4,2GHz läuft.

Fazit: Bin zufrieden, vor allem mit der Lautstärke im Vergleich zu vorher. 

Gruß bath92


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> ...


Top 

Die vrms haben wl pads druppe? Der Vrm kühler ist doch verschraubt oder? Kann man da nicht einfach wlp benutzen?

Ich wollte eventuell meine wlp erneuern ...da die temps nicht mehr so gut wie am Anfang sind.


----------



## bath92 (29. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die vrms haben wl pads druppe? Der Vrm kühler ist doch verschraubt oder? Kann man da nicht einfach wlp benutzen?



Könnte auch WLP sein, hab den VRM-Kühler nicht abgeschraubt.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich wollte eventuell meine wlp erneuern ...da die temps nicht mehr so gut wie am Anfang sind.



Bringt bestimmt schon einiges. Die WLP war bei mir erstens viel zu viel und zweitens total ausgetrocknet.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2015)

Auf den vrams sind kuhlkörper drauf oder werden die vom  vaporX Kühler  gekühlt?

Muss ich sonst noch was beachten bei der vaporX Kühlung demontieren?!


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juli 2015)

Der Videospeicher wird mit dem Vapor-X-Kühler gekühlt (Kontakt besteht über WLPs). Wenn du den Kühler abschraubst, erwartet dich dieser Anblick.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2015)

Ok...die wlps kann ich doch so weiterverwenden oder müssen die erneuert werden?


----------



## bath92 (29. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ok...die wlps kann ich doch so weiterverwenden oder müssen die erneuert werden?



Hab mich oben verlesen. 

Denke die WLPs kannst du noch weiter verwenden. Bei mir warn die noch total in Ordnung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2015)

Nun müsste ich nur wissen ob die spawas mit wlp oder pads verwendet werden.....müsste doch Mut wlp gehen


----------



## bath92 (29. Juli 2015)

Kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, da ich den Kühlblock der Spannungswandler nicht abgenommen hab (nur die schrauben nachgezogen, warn ziemlich locker).
Vermutlich sind´s aber Pads, so wie hier: http://media.bestofmicro.com/6/5/427901/original/VRM-Heatsink-Thermal-Grease.jpg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, da ich den Kühlblock der Spannungswandler nicht abgenommen hab (nur die schrauben nachgezogen, warn ziemlich locker).
> Vermutlich sind´s aber Pads, so wie hier: http://media.bestofmicro.com/6/5/427901/original/VRM-Heatsink-Thermal-Grease.jpg


Ok danke dir....werde dann mal selber gucken wenn ich ihn demontiert habe. Hauptsache die GPU Temp sinkt bisl...5 Grad wäre dufte. Nächste Woche mach ich mich dann mal rann....dann hab ich Urlaub[emoji106] [emoji16]


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Juli 2015)

Ich habe den großen VRM Kühler mit den WLPads vom Morpheus befestigt. Diese schmalen Streifen.
Die dicken sind ja keine "Klebepads". Sind seit 2 Wochen so in Betrieb und halten. Die 2 SpaWas neben 
der langen Leiste habe ich mit einem flachen 15x15 kühler beklebt, da die Leiste nur für die Reihe ausreicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe den großen VRM Kühler mit den WLPads vom Morpheus befestigt. Diese schmalen Streifen.
> Die dicken sind ja keine "Klebepads". Sind seit 2 Wochen so in Betrieb und halten. Die 2 SpaWas neben
> der langen Leiste habe ich mit einem flachen 15x15 kühler beklebt, da die Leiste nur für die Reihe ausreicht.


Haste eine VaporX?


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste eine VaporX?



nee 980ti. Da gibt es diese Bohrungen für den Kühler nicht. Müßte also auch bei anderen Modellen mit der Leiste gehen.
Wenn ich von "bath92 die Bilder der Viper sehe, dann sind doch da die VRMs unter dem speziellen Kühler.

Also denke ich nur die VRams mit Kühlerchen versehen und den Morpheus drauf.


----------



## MH258 (13. August 2015)

Hallo,Ich habe meiner R9 290x schon vor längerem einen Morpheus gegönnt da die Temperaturen (Gpu 94,vram 83)nicht gerade berauschend waren. Nach dem umbau waren die Temperaturen deutlich geringer (60,50). Allerdings empfehle ich wirklich gute lüfter da ich zuerst noiseblocker mit 2400 rpm gekauft habe , deren Lager im Betrieb über Kopf furchtbar scharren . Also lieber mehr Geld investieren z.b in BeQuiet silent wings .


----------



## bath92 (20. September 2015)

Hallo 

Hab seit kurzem Probleme mit höheren VRM Temperaturen. Hab deshalb die WLPads unter dem originalen VRM-Kühler von Sapphire durch WLP (Noctua) ersetzt.
Allerdings sind die Temperaturen seit dem sogar noch höher als zuvor, was natürlich nicht so toll ist. VRM1 wird jetzt bis zu 96°C heiß, zuvor waren max. 89°C in Witcher 3.
Hab daran gedacht neue WLPads zu kaufen, allerdings kenn ich mich mit WLPads nicht aus. Evtl. hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem erneuern der Pads und kann mir welche empfehlen?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. September 2015)

Du hast die original Kühler VRM der Viper drauf gelassen? Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter?
Das WLPads in der Leitfähigkeit nachlassen ist recht selten. 0,1 mm Pads sind glaube ich das 
nutzbarste. Es hängt nun auch von der Befestigung des Kühlers ab. Darum sollte man 
in der Regl die gleiche Stärke der Pads nehmen, die drauf waren. Wegen des Anpressdrucks.


----------



## beren2707 (20. September 2015)

Da müsste man dann die Dicke der Pads wissen. Die beim Morpheus sind exakt 1mm dick, aber wie das beim Vapor-X ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Evtl. könnte man Sapphire direkt bzgl. der Dicke befragen.


----------



## bath92 (20. September 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Du hast die original Kühler VRM der Viper drauf gelassen? Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter?
> Das WLPads in der Leitfähigkeit nachlassen ist recht selten. 0,1 mm Pads sind glaube ich das
> nutzbarste. Es hängt nun auch von der Befestigung des Kühlers ab. Darum sollte man
> in der Regl die gleiche Stärke der Pads nehmen, die drauf waren. Wegen des Anpressdrucks.



Ja, genau geht bei der Vapor anders nicht und der Kühlkörper ist ja sogar massiver als der beiliegende beim Morpheus.
Die Lüfter laufen ab 70°C GPU-Temperatur mit 1600U/min (max. Drehzahl der SW2). GPU-Temperatur ging auch trotz OC noch nicht höher als 71°C.
Die WLPads die drunter waren dürften ca. 0,5mm gehabt haben. Würde ja die vom Morpheus nehmen, aber die sind viel zu schmal.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Da müsste man dann die Dicke der Pads wissen. Die beim Morpheus sind exakt 1mm dick, aber wie das beim Vapor-X ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Evtl. könnte man Sapphire direkt bzgl. der Dicke befragen.



Ja, die vom Morpheus hab ich mal gemessen ziemlich genau 1mm. Die Originalen der Vapor waren auf alle Fälle dünner.

Überleg mir die hier zu bestellen: Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8, 120x20x0.5mm, 2 StÃ¼ck (TG-MP8-120-20-05-2R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. September 2015)

Die Minus Pads sind ziemlich überteuert. Finde ThermalGrizzly überhaupt unverschämt teuer.
Da würde ich lieber zu den Phobya greifen. Bei mir haben es bisher auch ein paar einfache von Aquatunig getan. Sind in der Theorie zwar nie sehr leitfähig. In der Praxis konnte ich aber keine gravierenden Temperatur-Unterschiede zu einem Minus Pad feststellen.

WLP ist meist natürlich leitfähiger, allerdings auch wesentlich flüchtiger. Wenn dann Druck auf den Kühler aufgebaut wird oder sich die Karte verbiegt, kann Paste mit der Zeit natürlich immer weiter verdrängt werden. Ein Pad bleibt immer an Ort und stelle und wird bei richtigem Anpressdruck auch nicht verrutschen oder zerlaufen.


----------



## bath92 (21. September 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Minus Pads sind ziemlich überteuert. Finde ThermalGrizzly überhaupt unverschämt teuer.
> Da würde ich lieber zu den Phobya greifen. Bei mir haben es bisher auch ein paar einfache von Aquatunig getan. Sind in der Theorie zwar nie sehr leitfähig. In der Praxis konnte ich aber keine gravierenden Temperatur-Unterschiede zu einem Minus Pad feststellen.
> 
> WLP ist meist natürlich leitfähiger, allerdings auch wesentlich flüchtiger. Wenn dann Druck auf den Kühler aufgebaut wird oder sich die Karte verbiegt, kann Paste mit der Zeit natürlich immer weiter verdrängt werden. Ein Pad bleibt immer an Ort und stelle und wird bei richtigem Anpressdruck auch nicht verrutschen oder zerlaufen.



Stimmt, hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht und dann das hier bestellt: Phobya Thermalpad XT 120x20x0.5mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Evtl. hat sich die WLP beim verschrauben des Kühlkörpers zur Seite rausgedrückt.. 

Edit: Konnte heute das Problem lösen. Die WLP hatte keinen Kontakt zum Kühlkörper. Mit den WLPads ist der Kontakt wieder vorhanden und die VRM-Temperatur steigt nicht mehr über 85°C (GPU max. 65°C).


----------



## LexLex1990 (30. September 2015)

Denkt ihr passt der Morpheus auch auf eine r9 390 Nitro?

Oder ist zwischen dem Nitro Kühler und dem Morpheus nicht mehr so viel Unterschied?
Ich würde mir dadurch erhoffen das sie um einiges leiser wird.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. September 2015)

Sicher bringts was, aber warum bei einer Nitro nachrüsten?
Die ist doch schon relativ kühl und leise.
Wenn du noch was rausholen willst, dann kannst du ja immernoch ein wenig Undervolten.


----------



## bath92 (1. Oktober 2015)

Die die Nitro mag zwar die "beste" 390 sein, aber leiser und kühler geht´s mit dem Morpheus in Kombination mit den richtigen Lüftern bestimmt noch. 
Du verlierst aber die Garantie und 80€ kostet dich der Spaß auch.


----------



## 1800 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo erstmal, ... 

bei meinen Recherchen bin ich über diesen interessanten Test und die vielen Kommentare dazu gestolpert - sehr informativ aufbereitet, vielen Dank soweit von mir.   

Ich habe seit heute auch eine R9 390 Nitro, testweise könnte man sagen, weil diese Karte ja angeblich so leise sein soll und ich AMD und den 8GB Speicher eine Chance geben möchte.

Nun hatte/habe ich ja bisher eine GTX 970 Strix (verbaut im Silentsystem) und war doch etwas erschrocken über die Geräuschemissionen der Nitro unter Last bei Spielen (im Vergleich zur 970 ein sehr deutlicher Unterschied), weshalb ich mich generell nach alternativen Kühlern für Grafikkarten umgeschaut habe und immer wieder auf den Morpheus gestoßen bin.

Ich habe mittlerweile etliche Foren durchforstet um zu erschließen, welche der beiden Karten mich die nächsten 2-3 Jahre am ehesten mit maximaler Leistung (bei möglichst geringer Lautstärke) begleiten könnte ... beide haben ihre Vor-und Nachteile, soviel weiß ich mittlerweile und dass jeder Nutzer Lärm anders wahrnimmt und für sich definiert.

Wenn die Garantie beim Umbau flöten geht, kann das im Zweifelsfall natürlich ungünstig sein, wagen würde ich es vielleicht trotzdem, in der Hoffnung dass ich beim Umbau nichts beschädige und die Hardware an sich zumindest die Garantiezeit übersteht. 

Ist denn der Morpheus an sich kompatibel mit der 390 Nitro?  Und macht der Umbau zwecks Lärmbeseitigung überhaupt Sinn oder sollte ich vielleicht einfach bei meiner 970 Strix bleiben und nicht so sehr auf die minimal bessere Performance und die 8 GB der Nitro schielen ?

Entschuldigt, falls ich mit meiner Frage eventuell ein wenig das Thema verfehle oder ausdehne aber irgendwie weiß ich gerade nicht so recht weiter.


Gruß


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Oktober 2015)

Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen aus?
Bevor ich die Karte zurückschicke, mir die Garantie durch Custom-Kühler nehme oder mich wieder für eine "kastrierte" 970 entscheide, würde ich erst mal die Lüfterkurve per Afterburner anpassen.
Die Gehäusebelüftung/-entlüftung sollte natürlich auch angemessen proportioniert sein.

Wenn du dann immer noch unzufrieden sein solltest, dann könnte man über einen Morpheus nachdenken.
Mit zwei guten 120mm wird die Karte dann flüsterleise, allerdings auch um locker 80 Euro teurer.
Musst du abwägen, ob es dir das (insbesondere mit Blick auf die Garantie) Wert ist.


----------



## 1800 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Kabelbinder,


die Temperaturen, ja ... gehen unter Last mit Firestrike bis 71°C für die GPU.

Mein System hat aktuell einen gedrosselten 140er Lüfter an der Front einblasend, einen 120er hinten ausblasend, einen 140er oben ausblasend. Die 140er oben und vorn wollte ich vor Monaten verdoppeln, sah bei meiner Strix bisher aber kaum Grund zur Veranlassung, weshalb die Lüfter noch immer originalverpackt sind.

Von manuell angepassten Lüfterkurven habe ich auch schon etwas gelesen, ... wie warm sollte denn die GPU unter Last maximal werden bzw. welche Werte/Kurven sollte ich bei Afterburner anwenden?

Die Gehäusebelüftung kann ich dank abnehmbarem, bzw, wechselbarem "Deckel" und einiger Installationsmöglichkeiten für weitere Lüfter vermutlich noch verbessern. Aktuell kippe ich den Deckel beim Zocken an und schalte die Lüftersteuerung auf Stufe eins, was für eine solide Wärmeabfuhr nach hinten und besonders oben sorgt, ansonsten stehen die Lüfter auf null, könn(t)en aber auch voll aufgedreht werden.

Ja, die kastrierte 970er macht aktuell eine Menge Spaß, aber wenn ich in die Zukunft schaue, habe ich so meine Zweifel ...deswegen die 390er und die damit verbundenen Fragen.

Edit: Die Bastelei an der 390er sollte auch das letzte Mittel darstellen um für mich akzeptable Lautstärkewerte unter Last zu erreichen.

Edit2: 80 Euro sollte der Spaß doch nur kosten, wenn ich noch Lüfter benötige, oder? Von denen habe ich noch mehr als genug herumfliegen.  Dennoch, der Verlust der Garantie wäre schon unangenehm, im Falle eines Falles ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Oktober 2015)

Die knapp 70°C sind für Firestrike doch schon mal ein guter Wert.
Bei der Lüfterkurve würde ich mich einfach mal rantasten, ab welcher prezentualen Drehzahl sie die zu laut wird.
Bis 90°C ist in der Regel alles "unbedenklich", da die Karte technisch auch mit höheren Temps zurechtkommen muss. Allerdings hast du dann auch eine Menge Abwärme im Gehäuse.

Ich würde die Kurve einfach Stück für Stück anpassen und dann schauen, wie sie sich unter Last (z.B. im Heaven oder Valley Benchmark von Unigine) verhält.
Kannst sie dann ja so konfigurieren, dass sie die Karte noch knapp unterhalb der 80°C hält.
Muss man einfach individuell an seine Gegebenheiten anpassen und ein wenig rumprobieren.

Die Gehäusebelüftung klingt soweit auch ganz vernünftig 

Und zum Thema Strix:
Frag mich nicht, warum die Karten bei den meisten immer so kühl/leise bleiben.
Rein von der Konstruktion her bist du mit einer Sapphire jedenfalls besser bedient.

*Edit:
*Der Morpheus selbst kostet knapp 50 Euro.
Dazu sollte man dann zwei leise 120mm nehmen, die man wahlweise als PWM mit Adapter (z.B. "Gelid VGA Adapter") an die Karte anschließen kann oder du regelst sie (auch 3-Pin Lüfter) direkt übers Board bzw. eine Lüftersteuerung. Habe bisher auch nie mehr als 800 U/min gebraucht, um die Karte langfristig unterhalb der 60°C zu halten.

Die Sache mit der Garantie ist natürlich immer etwas hakelig.
Meistens schweigen sich die Hersteller auf Anfragen im Vorhinein  aus, ob sie im Falle des Falles eine defekte Karte bearbeiten oder nicht, wenn zuvor ein Custom-Kühler montiert wurde.
In der Regel gilt: so lange ein Defekt nicht durch Modifikationen an der Karte hervorgerufen wurde, hat man noch Chancen auf einen Austausch.
Defekte, die möglicherweise durch den Kunden hervorgerufen wurden, sind auch immer schwer nachzuweisen, sofern keine mechanisch sichtbaren Schäden vorzufinden sind (z.B. ausgerutschter Schraubendreher ).
Kann sein, dass man bei leicht verschlissenen Schrauben schon Halt macht. Kann aber genau so gut sein, dass du auf Kulanz doch noch einen Austausch bekommst.
Das handhabt jeder Hersteller bzw. Händler anders.


----------



## 1800 (2. Oktober 2015)

Cool, ... wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Technik bis 90 Grad nicht aufmuckt und ich unter Last um die 70 Grad erreiche, kann ich wohl durchaus etwas an den Drehzahlen schrauben.

Ich werde es mal mit den angepeilten 80 Grad versuchen, in Spielen ist die Auslastung wohl nicht so konstant hoch wie bei Benchmarks und falls es doch wärmer werden sollte, Stichwort Abwärme, habe ich die Option die Gehäuselüfter von 25 schrittweise auf 100 Prozent zu pushen oder bei gleichbleibender Drehzahl zu verdoppeln (Anzahl der Lüfter), die Wärme erträglich laut aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen, sollte also kein Problem darstellen.

Die Heaven und Valley Benchmarks werde ich mir auch mal anschauen, hatte damit bisher noch nicht zu tun.

Und heute bin ich nicht mal zum Zocken gekommen, bis jetzt.  ;(

Edit: Danke für die Ergänzungen zum Thema Gehäuselüfter, Morpheuskosten und hakeliger Garantie  Ha, ausgerutschter Schraubendreher, genau.  Ich habe eigentlich für jede Schraube den perfekt passenden Aufsatz (Bit?) damit ich auch die Schraubenköpfe nicht beschädige beim Basteln.

Und nochn Edit: Ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon zwei Grafikkarten mit Custom Kühlern erfolgreich zum Schweigen gebracht, das ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, aber im Grunde würde ich es mir schon zutrauen eine Karte ohne Beschädigungen durch mich zu modden. Wäre aber eigentlich die letzte Option, wenn es mit Software und etwas mehr Frischluft im Gehäuse auch geht.

Ich bin halt ein paar Jahre raus aus dem Thema.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Oktober 2015)

Meines Erachtens hast du bis zu den besagten ~90°C Kerntemperatur eigentlich jeglichen Freiraum, die Karte zu regeln, wie es dir lieb ist.
Drüber wird sie dann auch automatisch drosseln (zu erkennen an Leistungseinbrüchen). Auch die Spannungswandler, welche gerne 10°C+ wärmer als der Kern werden, machen dann bei 100-110°C Schluss.
Lässt sich alles sehr gut mit GPU-Z beobachten. Die SpaWa-Temps sind normalerweise als VRM1 bzw. VRM2 bezeichnet (werden allerdings nicht von jeder Karte ausgelesen).

Mach am besten mal ein paar Durchläufe mit einem Benchmark und schau, wie sich die Karte bei der von dir angepeilten Drehzahl verhält.
Danach kann man dann abwägen, ob sich die Investiton in einen Morpheus noch lohnt.


----------



## 1800 (3. Oktober 2015)

Das hast du nochmal gut zusammengefasst, die VRM Temperaturen lagen, da muss ich mal in die Logdatei von GPU-Z schauen, was ist die unübersichtlich, bei kuscheligen Werten von 74 Grad vrm1 und 72 Grad vrm2 während des Benchmarks.

Langzeittests habe ich nicht gemacht, beim Spielen sollten diese Werte ohnehin nicht erreicht werden, oder?

Weitere Tests, auch mit Lüfterkurven etc. werde ich die Tage durchgehen. Morgen, heute, werde ich gepflegt ausschlafen, einen schönen Spaziergang machen und in mich gehen.

In diesem Sinne erstmal Dankeschön für die unerwartet schnellen Antworten und Tipps. 

Ich werde mich hier auf jeden Fall melden und berichten was ich wie erreicht oder auch nicht erreicht habe.  

Wochenende!


----------



## bath92 (3. Oktober 2015)

Benchmarks wie z.B. Futuremark sind immer mit etwas Vorsichtig zu betrachten, da die Karten dabei nicht wirklich alttagstauglich belastet werden.
Um dir einen kurzen Überblick über die Temperaturen der Karte und die Stabilität vom OC zu verschaffen ist ein Benchmark noch ausreichend. Um aus der Karte das Maximum an Leistung rauszuholen oder den Sweetspot der Karte zu finden testet du am besten mit den Games die du gerne spielst und die Karte richtig fordern. Ein Beispiel für fordernde Games wäre z.B. Wichter 3, Metro, Crysis usw.
Denn was hilft´s dir wenn die GPU den Benchmark ohne Probleme durchläuft, in Spielen aber ständig Grafikfehler wie Artefaktbildung auftreten. Gerade bei Witcher 3 mussten einige Leute (besonders mit hochgezüchtete 970ger) das OC ihrer Karten reduzieren, da diese nur pseudostabil waren weil eben nur mit Futuremark auf Stabilität getestet wurde.

Um also realistische Werte für GPU- und VRM-Temperatur zu erhalten musst du mal ein paar Stunden ein GPU-forderndes Game anschmeißen und die Temperaturen mit GPU-Z aufzeichnen.
Es kann durchaus vorkommen das nach mehrstündigen spielen die Temperaturen viel höher steigen als bei dem sehr kurzem Benchmark.
Wenn du dann die Lüfterkurve angepasst hast und mit der Lautheit bzw. den Temperaturen nicht zufrieden bist wird der Morpheus für dich interessant.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Oktober 2015)

Benchmarks sind immer etwas theoretisch/synthetisch.
Auf Furmark sollte man komplett verzichten, diese Last wird man in keinem "normal" programmierten Spiel reproduzieren können.
Heaven benutze ich hingegen gerne, um das ungefähre (realistische) Maximum meiner Karte auszuloten. Das entspricht auch nicht unbedingt der durchschnittlichen Last von Spielen, bietet dafür aber noch ein kleines Polster für beispielsweise den Hochsommer. Dann habe ich die Gewissheit, dass die Karte auch bei langfristig stärkerer Belastung gut läuft.


----------



## 1800 (7. Oktober 2015)

So, da bin ich wieder.
Ich hab die Karte letzten Endes wieder rausgeschmissen.
Irgendwie haben der Afterburner und andere Programme sich bzw. das gesamte System abgeschossen.
Die Originallüfterkurve hatte dafür gesorggt, dass die Lüfter schon beim Youtube oder sonstige Videos schauen angesprungen sind, absolut unnötig und störend.
Wie es der Zufall so wollte, bin ich sehr günstig an eine MSI 970 Gaming 4G gekommen, so bleibe ich vorerst ohne Bastelei und ohne Stress auf der dunklen, leisen Seite der "Speicherkrüppel".

Falls ich mal wieder Lust auf Bastelei bekomme, werde ich mir die 390er und Customkühler nochmal genauer anschauen, sind schon feine, starke, ehrliche Karten.


----------

